# Diablo2 von der pcg



## TodesWiggle (24. November 2004)

Super, Diablo2 war inner PCG. Hab mich gefreut und wollte es installieren.
Ging soweit ganz gut. Installiation abgeschlossen, den PCG PAtch drauf (die .mpq dateien oder was das war) eingesetzt und dann wollte ich die patches installieren. schon bei dem ersten (patch 1.09) kam am ende die fehler meldung "binkw32.dll nich gefunden" Ich finde sie aber, und zwar im Diablo2 verzeichnis.
Das gleiche mit dem anderen patch.
Da freut man sich >,<
Muss diese blinkw32.dll wo anders hin oder muss ichs nochma installieren?


----------



## LopezdieMaus (24. November 2004)

TodesWiggle am 24.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, Diablo2 war inner PCG. Hab mich gefreut und wollte es installieren.
> Ging soweit ganz gut. Installiation abgeschlossen, den PCG PAtch drauf (die .mpq dateien oder was das war) eingesetzt und dann wollte ich die patches installieren. schon bei dem ersten (patch 1.09) kam am ende die fehler meldung "binkw32.dll nich gefunden" Ich finde sie aber, und zwar im Diablo2 verzeichnis.
> Das gleiche mit dem anderen patch.
> Da freut man sich >,<
> Muss diese blinkw32.dll wo anders hin oder muss ichs nochma installieren?



ich würde deinstallieren und nochmal probieren   Falss du das Spiel noch nicht kennst viel Spass ich wünschte ich hätte es auch jetzt zum ersten mal ...


----------



## TodesWiggle (24. November 2004)

will nich nomma installieren >.<
naja wenns sein muss...übrigends kann ich das spiel nicht nichtmal starten 0o


----------



## CLAET (24. November 2004)

TodesWiggle am 24.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, Diablo2 war inner PCG. Hab mich gefreut und wollte es installieren.
> Ging soweit ganz gut. Installiation abgeschlossen, den PCG PAtch drauf (die .mpq dateien oder was das war) eingesetzt und dann wollte ich die patches installieren. schon bei dem ersten (patch 1.09) kam am ende die fehler meldung "binkw32.dll nich gefunden" Ich finde sie aber, und zwar im Diablo2 verzeichnis.
> Das gleiche mit dem anderen patch.
> Da freut man sich >,<
> Muss diese blinkw32.dll wo anders hin oder muss ichs nochma installieren?




Lass die Müll-Dateien von der PC-Games weg und patch normal, dann geht es.
2. Problem: Du kannst dann nicht im Battlenet spielen, das Game stürzt sofort ab. Account anmelden geht ab spätestens beim laufen im Game ist empty.
Diablo 2 von PC Games ist der allerletzte Müll. Ich frage mich warum die nicht mal testen ob alles funzt.


----------



## dab2212 (24. November 2004)

CLAET am 24.11.2004 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TodesWiggle am 24.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wir fragen uns: liest Du Deinen Text auch mal durch, bevor Du ihn abschickst?


----------



## TodesWiggle (24. November 2004)

CLAET am 24.11.2004 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TodesWiggle am 24.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war so klar 
   
Bei irgend einer anderen Pseudo Vollversion gings auch nicht


----------



## Herr-Sengele (24. November 2004)

Moin,

ich hab die PCG noch nicht aber kann mir mal einer sagen was genau auf dieser ominösen "patch-cd" drauf ist?

gruß,


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2004)

Herr-Sengele am 24.11.2004 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich hab die PCG noch nicht aber kann mir mal einer sagen was genau auf dieser ominösen "patch-cd" drauf ist?
> 
> gruß,




nur 2 patches (1.09, 1.10) und eine genaue anleitung, dass bestimmte dateien gelöscht und eine bestimmte patchreihenfolge eingehalten werden müssen. wahrscheinlich ne extra-CD, damit auch der dümmste merkt, dass man das besser nicht einfach zB per internet-patches auf eiegne faust versucht und es dann mit der heftversion nicht klappt...


----------



## TodesWiggle (24. November 2004)

Herbboy am 24.11.2004 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr-Sengele am 24.11.2004 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selber   
Ich hab nur die Patch-CD Patches verwendet, geht trozdem nicht. WArum machen die sowas?
Ausserdem sinds 3 Patches


----------



## Aison2 (24. November 2004)

Würde mich mal gerne intressieren was der pc-games patch alles bewirkt
die anderen 2sind ja offiziel aber wozu der pcgames-patch


----------



## Renner404 (24. November 2004)

Die *PCGames-Vollversionen sind sowieso eine Frechheit*. Ich als bekennender Ab(o)18-GameStar Leser sage nur, sowas gibt es bei denen nicht. Die Vollversionen dort sind von *Anfang an in der neuesten Version*, es gehen auch immer die *normalen Patches *aus dem Internet und überhaupt habe ich noch keine Vollversion bei der PCGames gesehen, die *professionell eingebettet war*.


----------



## Schapi (24. November 2004)

Renner404 am 24.11.2004 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Die *PCGames-Vollversionen sind sowieso eine Frechheit*. Ich als bekennender Ab(o)18-GameStar Leser sage nur, sowas gibt es bei denen nicht. Die Vollversionen dort sind von *Anfang an in der neuesten Version*, es gehen auch immer die *normalen Patches *aus dem Internet und überhaupt habe ich noch keine Vollversion bei der PCGames gesehen, die *professionell eingebettet war*.




Als jemand, der sich von Monat zu Monat unterschiedliche Magzine holt (manchmal auch 2 , diesmal hatte die Powerplay die Ehre), muß ich dich mal fragen: Installierst du die Vollversionen auch mal?
Die Patches aus dem Netz funktionieren auch bei der GS so gut wie nie!
Entweder man kann sie garnicht erst installieren, oder sie fügen eine CD-abfrage ein, die dann natürlich immer negativ ausfällt.
Das kannst du auch in den GS Foren nachlesen.

Dieses Problem haben dann wohl alle Magazine gemeinsam!


----------



## avat03 (24. November 2004)

dab2212 am 24.11.2004 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> CLAET am 24.11.2004 10:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playboy85 (24. November 2004)

Und wie kann man nun die Patches installieren?


----------



## Nightelf (24. November 2004)

Punkt 1.) Auf der "Erste Hilfe-CD" steht deutlich drauf, dass man das Spiel installieren, danach mit Patch 1.09 (und anschliessend, wenn man auch im Battle.net spielen will, Patch 1.10)  updaten und DANACH dann den PCG-Patch ausführen und die angegebenen MPQ-Dateien ersetzen soll. Es gilt also mal wieder: 

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 

Punkt 2.) Die CDs, von denen man Diablo 2 installiert, sehen verdammt nach Original-CDs aus. Also wenn man nach der ordnungsgemässen Installation nicht patchen kann, dann liegt es entweder am PC, an Diablo 2 (Beschwerden an Blizzard...) oder am Benutzer des PCs, aber höchstwahrscheinlich NICHT an der PC Games...
Auch wenn das für einige bestimmt schwer zu ertragen ist.


----------



## avat03 (24. November 2004)

Nightelf am 24.11.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 1.) Auf der "Erste Hilfe-CD" steht deutlich drauf, dass man das Spiel installieren, danach mit Patch 1.09 (und anschliessend, wenn man auch im Battle.net spielen will, Patch 1.10)  updaten und DANACH dann den PCG-Patch ausführen und die angegebenen MPQ-Dateien ersetzen soll. Es gilt also mal wieder:
> 
> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> ...



Da du hier ja als einziger lesen kannst, was ist denn damit.  ich habe das ganz genau so gemacht, wie es auf der Patch CD steht, kann auch Diablo2 mit installiertem Patch 1.0 starten, geh ich aber aufs Battlenet, kommt nur die Meldung ungültiger Key. Es wäre wirklich schwer zu ertragen, dass der mitgelieferte Key  der Cd 1 ungültig wäre...


----------



## Bono333 (24. November 2004)

Herbboy am 24.11.2004 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr-Sengele am 24.11.2004 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wunderbar, hatte schon meine Bedenken, ob du die CD findest..   


Gepatcht hab ichs in der richtigen Reihenfolge, es will trotzdem nicht laufen..


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. November 2004)

Nightelf am 24.11.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 2.) Die CDs, von denen man Diablo 2 installiert, sehen verdammt nach Original-CDs aus. Also wenn man nach der ordnungsgemässen Installation nicht patchen kann, dann liegt es entweder am PC, an Diablo 2 (Beschwerden an Blizzard...) oder am Benutzer des PCs, aber höchstwahrscheinlich NICHT an der PC Games...


Und weshalb dann dieses merkwürdige Patchprozedere?
D2patch_109.exe bzw D2patch_110.exe ausführen und fertig. Normalerweise muss man weder Patch 1.09 vor der Installation von Patch 1.10 installieren, noch muss man irgendwelche Dateien austauschen nach dem Update des Spiels.


----------



## TodesWiggle (24. November 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.11.2004 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightelf am 24.11.2004 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mittlerweile läuft das game problemlos im singelplayer, aber ins bnet komm ihc immer noch nicht ARGH
warum tun die uns das an?


----------



## SpeederFX (24. November 2004)

man was ist mit dem game los ! zum glück bin ich nicht der einzige wo das net laufen will !
das komische is auf der CD steht ne andere reihenfolge als in der text datei der CD ! aber beide reihenfolgen gehn nicht !

wenn das so weiter geht ! muss ich mal richtig nach denken ob ich mein abo behalten tu ! 

is ja nicht das erste mal das was nicht läuft ! zB. war mal ne extra DVD mit nem Online Rollen spiel drein (name weiß ich net mehr ) installiert und wollts starten ! und nix passiert ! 

naja das musste ich erst mal los werden !


----------



## TodesWiggle (24. November 2004)

SpeederFX am 24.11.2004 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> man was ist mit dem game los ! zum glück bin ich nicht der einzige wo das net laufen will !
> das komische is auf der CD steht ne andere reihenfolge als in der text datei der CD ! aber beide reihenfolgen gehn nicht !
> 
> wenn das so weiter geht ! muss ich mal richtig nach denken ob ich mein abo behalten tu !
> ...



ich werde auch immer unzufriedener mit der pcgames. aber ich bestell die ehab, sobald mein wow raus is, da is meine kohle eh viel besser aufgehoben :>


----------



## playboy85 (24. November 2004)

Hab jetzt auch Diablo 2 zum laufen bekommen. Mein nächstes Problem: Der Key funzt nicht im Bnet. Was kann man nun machen? Schade, wollte es unbedingt mal im Netz daddeln. Find ich nicht ok von PC Games.


----------



## playboy85 (24. November 2004)

Hab jetzt auch Diablo 2 zum laufen bekommen. Mein nächstes Problem: Der Key funzt nicht im Bnet. Was kann man nun machen? Schade, wollte es unbedingt mal im Netz daddeln. Find ich nicht ok von PC Games.


----------



## Test-Driver (24. November 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen WAS genau ich bei der ersten Installation tun muss? Ich scheitere bei der Cd-Key eingabe. Der Cd-Key ist bei mir sehr verschwommen aufgedruckt weil offenbar doppelt draufgestempelt wurde, so kann ich 4 Buchstaben nicht genau entziffern .Ich hab aber alle möglichen Kombination probiert... trotzdem gehts nicht. Oder muss ich einen bestimmten Besitzernamen eingeben? Da freut man sich auf das Spiel und dann sowas  (Per Simile meinen Gefühlsstatus andeut:        )


----------



## IEU_Mike (24. November 2004)

Test-Driver am 24.11.2004 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen WAS genau ich bei der ersten Installation tun muss? Ich scheitere bei der Cd-Key eingabe. Der Cd-Key ist bei mir sehr verschwommen aufgedruckt weil offenbar doppelt draufgestempelt wurde, so kann ich 4 Buchstaben nicht genau entziffern .Ich hab aber alle möglichen Kombination probiert... trotzdem gehts nicht. Oder muss ich einen bestimmten Besitzernamen eingeben? Da freut man sich auf das Spiel und dann sowas  (Per Simile meinen Gefühlsstatus andeut:        )


Such dir am besten nen Cd-Key im Netz mit dem der bei der PCG dabei ist kommst eh nicht ins Battlenet also müssts auch ein Key ausm Netz tun


----------



## schrammelvatti (24. November 2004)

playboy85 am 24.11.2004 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt auch Diablo 2 zum laufen bekommen. Mein nächstes Problem: Der Key funzt nicht im Bnet. Was kann man nun machen? Schade, wollte es unbedingt mal im Netz daddeln. Find ich nicht ok von PC Games.



 
genau das geht bei mir auch nich, dass ich nich in battlenet kann.so ein dreck, genau darauf hab ich mich doch gefreut.  
scheiss dreck da sag ich nur


----------



## LopezdieMaus (24. November 2004)

schrammelvatti am 24.11.2004 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> playboy85 am 24.11.2004 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehehe die Parasiten schreien


----------



## visioner1 (24. November 2004)

wenn die installation KLEINER als 1 gb ist , ist das die SINGLEPLAYER installation ... dann ist das kein wunder . ich denke, die pcg hat die full install + multiplayer install gesperrt ,oder ihr habt das falsche ausgewählt


----------



## Silenter (24. November 2004)

LopezdieMaus am 24.11.2004 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> schrammelvatti am 24.11.2004 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Lo...,

meinst Du nicht, dass es etwas hart ist wie Du hier andere betitelst   ?
Leider habe ich dasselbe Problem - endlich die Patches einspielen können und dann funktioniert im Battlenet der Key nicht....  

So kann man - sofern die Readaktion von PCG davon wusste - auch seine Kundschaft vergraulen

Viele Grüsse
Silenter


----------



## aniantheking (24. November 2004)

LopezdieMaus am 24.11.2004 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> schrammelvatti am 24.11.2004 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja diese "Parasiten" sind aber nunmal Leser der PCGames.
nach dieser Verarschung werden es wohl einige in zukunft nichtmehr sein.
Ich hoffe auf einen starken Umsatzeinbruch für die PCGames, dann bekommen die vielleicht aml mit, was die alles falsch machen...

PS: ich hab mir jede PCGames Ausgabe von 01/99 bis 01/05 gekauft. Ab jetzt wird keine einzige mehr angeschafft! Langsam gehen mir die Fehlwertungen + sonstige Probleme (wie das hierige) doch stark auf den Senkel...


----------



## NoseBleedl (24. November 2004)

Silenter am 24.11.2004 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> LopezdieMaus am 24.11.2004 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi ich hab das selber problem aba deswegen abo abzubestsellen halte ich für eine schlechte idee schaut euch doch die alternativen an: GS: hat keine guten redakteure mehr und testet nur noch kacke Bsp: die haben Bfme (battle for middle-earth) grad ma 86% gegeben alle andern hab dem spiel ne über 90% wertung gegeben!!! PcPowerPlay: da is es mit den vollversionen au net anderst da kann ich die momentane au nur spielen wenn ich den sound deaktivier!!!!!!! also heult net rum in  wochen spielen wir (oder nur ich??) eehh nur noch Bfme ^^


----------



## Snake89 (24. November 2004)

So, jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf hinzugeben.
Also ich hab auch zuerst den Patch 1.09 und dann den patch 1.10 draufgemacht. Schlussendlich habe ich noch die angesprochenen Dateien aus dem D2 Verzeichnis gelöscht. Dann habe ich den PCG Patch draufgemacht. Das Ergebnis war: SP funzt einwandfrei, Battlenet sagt, dass der Key irgendwie schon benutzt wird. Dann habe ich D2 nochmal deinstalliert und nur den Patch 1.09 und 1.10 draufgemacht. Ergebnis:  Intro --> Fehlermeldung --> danach intro abgebrochen und im SP Fehlermeldung. --> Battlenet Account Erstellung möglich --> Key also in Ordnung --> Bei Spielversuch im Battlent Fehlermeldung (Nicht selbst ausprobiert, weiss ich aber von nem Freund.)


Fazit: -Ohne PCG Patch (Aber mit 1.09+1.10) Battlenet-Accounterstellung möglich, aber Fehler im Intro, SP und MP (alle: Fehler auf Desktop). 
- Mit PCG Patch SP einwandrei, aber Battlenet funzt nicht..

Gruß, Snake89


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (24. November 2004)

wäre super wenn sich ma ein redakteur oder einer der verantwortlichen für die cds melden würden.
gibts ja leider genug probs mit dem game


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. November 2004)

Snake89 am 24.11.2004 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: -Ohne PCG Patch (Aber mit 1.09+1.10) Battlenet-Accounterstellung möglich, aber Fehler im Intro, SP und MP (alle: Fehler auf Desktop).
> - Mit PCG Patch SP einwandrei, aber Battlenet funzt nicht..



In nem andern Thread wurde wohl eine Lösung gefunden, ich kopier das mal ganz dreist hier rein, ist aber nicht von mir und getestet hab ichs auch nicht, weil ichs Heft noch net hab:



> D2 installieren
> 1.10 er Patch drauf
> 
> dann aber nur die Dateien
> ...



Der Hoffnung schliess ich mich mal an


----------



## Test-Driver (24. November 2004)

Nach längerem rumprobieren hab ich dann doch den CD-Key rausgekriegt.   Dann kamen nur noch 30 minuten warten bis dieser PcGames Patch kopiert ist , weil die CD schlecht gebrannt ist...    Und es folgte die Erkenntniss dass die Patches sich nicht installieren lassen (bink dll fehlt).  Das Spiel startet nicht mal   Stammt das Konzept für diese Installationsroutine zufällig von Valve?


----------



## Silenter (25. November 2004)

Test-Driver am 24.11.2004 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach längerem rumprobieren hab ich dann doch den CD-Key rausgekriegt.   Dann kamen nur noch 30 minuten warten bis dieser PcGames Patch kopiert ist , weil die CD schlecht gebrannt ist...    Und es folgte die Erkenntniss dass die Patches sich nicht installieren lassen (bink dll fehlt).  Das Spiel startet nicht mal   Stammt das Konzept für diese Installationsroutine zufällig von Valve?



Hallo Test Driver,

Du musst zuerst die Originalpatches (1.09 bzw. 1.10) draufspielen und dann erst die genannten Files löschen und aus dem PCG-Patch die Files wieder im Diablo-Ordner reinentpacken. Die Anleitung auf der CD und die im Menü (nach dem Autostart der CD) sind verschieden und missverständlich...

Ich hatte vorher auch erst die Files gelöscht, dann die aus der PCG entpackt und reinkopiert und dann die Ori-Patches eingespielt - selbes Ergebnis wie bei Dir, er meckert die fehlende bink*.dll an...

Allerdings geht, wenn Du es wie auf der CD beschrieben vorgehst, der CD-Key im battleNet nicht...ich probiere nachher mal die Lösungsmöglichkeit aus, die etwas weiter oben beschrieben wurde.

[Edit] Es funktioniert auch bei mir, wenn man nur die d2char.mpq und d2data.mpq ersetzt...


Viele Grüsse
Silenter


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. November 2004)

aniantheking am 24.11.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> LopezdieMaus am 24.11.2004 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



desto mehr du dem Menschen gibts desto undankbarer wird er  
denn Fakt ist es funktioniert nur Battlenet nicht wenn das euer Problem ist dann sag ich nur noch  
Vorher habt ihr auch die PC Games gelesen und zwar ohne Vollversionen und jetzt bekommt ihr fürs selbe Geld noch was umsonst dazu ! Ausserdem was Test anbelangen (nicht alle Geschmäcker sind gleich ) Der Kuchen schmeckt allen anders  Drum haut ab zu LAme Star und geht dort betteln die Vverlangen sogar für alles mögliche  Geld


----------



## blue_screen (25. November 2004)

Also nach all den Problemen, die in diesem Thread beschrieben worden sind, muss ich auch etwas dazu sagen:

Eigentlich musste klar sein, dass nicht 100.000 Spieler mit dem selben CD-Key im Battle.net spielen können. Es wären dann alle Blizzard-Aktionen um sonst gewesen, die in Vergangenheit zu zehntausenden Account-Sperrungen geführt haben. Ihr solltet daher logisch nachdenken, bevor ihr euch auf PC-Games auskotzt.

PC-Games ihrerseits hat's aber mächtig vermasselt! Warum zum Teufel schreibt ihr, dass es um eine Vollversion geht, wenn das nicht stimmt? Es kann keine Vollversion sein, wenn man das wesentliche von einem Spiel (und das ist der Multiplayer-Part von D2 nun mal) nicht spielen kann! So kommt aus einer Sache, die gut gemeint ist, eine Verarsche heraus.

Grüsse an alle


----------



## docsnyder08 (25. November 2004)

blue_screen am 25.11.2004 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich musste klar sein, dass nicht 100.000 Spieler mit dem selben CD-Key im Battle.net spielen können. Es wären dann alle Blizzard-Aktionen um sonst gewesen, die in Vergangenheit zu zehntausenden Account-Sperrungen geführt haben. Ihr solltet daher logisch nachdenken, bevor ihr euch auf PC-Games auskotzt.


wer sagt denn, dass der cd key bei allen pc games versionen der gleiche ist?

ach ja, bei mir läuft´s natürlich auch nicht, weder single noch im battle net

@lopez
es gibt tatsächlich leute, die sich abhängig von der vollversion für pcg, pca oder gs entscheiden. erzähl doch nichts von kostenloser dreingabe und es könne ja nicht verlangt werden bla bla...
wenn damit geworben wird, muss es auch laufen.
aus die maus...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. November 2004)

blue_screen am 25.11.2004 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich musste klar sein, dass nicht 100.000 Spieler mit dem selben CD-Key im Battle.net spielen können. Es wären dann alle Blizzard-Aktionen um sonst gewesen, die in Vergangenheit zu zehntausenden Account-Sperrungen geführt haben. Ihr solltet daher logisch nachdenken, bevor ihr euch auf PC-Games auskotzt.


Die Keys in den Heftchen sind schon unterschiedlich... *g*


----------



## blue_screen (25. November 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 25.11.2004 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_screen am 25.11.2004 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mag schon sein, dass sich die CD-Keys ziffernmässig unterscheiden. Offensichtlich wurde aber ein Extra-Satz an CD-Keys gefertigt, der nur für diese PC-Games-Vollversion gefertigt wurde. Anders kann ich mir die Tatsache nicht erklären, dass man SP problemlos spielen kann, nicht aber im Battle.net.

Grüsse


----------



## avat03 (25. November 2004)

blue_screen am 25.11.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 25.11.2004 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay mein Fazit zum Schluss,
Ade Pcgames Forum und Ade PCgames, das lass ich mir nicht bieten, Gibt genug andere Foren und auch andere PC Zeitschriften. 
Und @Lopez 
du hast echt einen an der Waffel


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. November 2004)

avat03 am 25.11.2004 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_screen am 25.11.2004 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weis wenigstens was Anstand heist


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. November 2004)

blue_screen am 25.11.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Anders kann ich mir die Tatsache nicht erklären, dass man SP problemlos spielen kann, nicht aber im Battle.net.



Hab doch oben beschrieben wie das geht, scheint auch zu funtionieren, gibt schon positive Rückmeldungen. Auch im BNet. Haste das auch so gemacht? Gilt überigens auch für alle anderen, die sich noch über die Probleme aufregen. Erst meckern, wenn ausprobiert


----------



## docsnyder08 (25. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 25.11.2004 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_screen am 25.11.2004 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich hab´s auch so probiert und es funzt nitt...
installation ist so weit ok, aber wenn ich starte, ist alles dunkel. höre sound und mein monitor zeigt mir "Hz ?" an (hatte ich noch nie...). manchmal kann ich nach einiger zeit wieder auf den desktop (mit alt-tab oder strg-escape), manchmal auch nicht.
vielleicht sollte ich den pcg patch einfach mal weglassen....
naja, gehe mal davon aus, dass die pcg da mal einen anderen patch bringt, alles andere wäre eine schwere enttäuschung.
lustig nur die meldung in den news, dass einige probleme haben, ins battle net zu komen...
nun ja, so gesehen komm ich auch nitt ins battle net...


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. November 2004)

docsnyder08 am 25.11.2004 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 25.11.2004 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit dem Monitor kann auch ein Treiberproblem sein da sollte ein älterer Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## Goddess (25. November 2004)

avat03 am 25.11.2004 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay mein Fazit zum Schluss,
> Ade Pcgames Forum und Ade PCgames, das lass ich mir nicht bieten, Gibt genug andere Foren und auch andere PC Zeitschriften.
> .....



Wenn Du genau darüber nachdenkst, hälst Du diese Reaktion nicht für ein kleines bisschen Überzogen?  Wenn die DVDs oder CDs die der Pcgames beiliegen laufend Deine Laufwerke schrotten würden, Du dir einen Psychiater nehmen müsstest wegen laufend Auftretender Wutausbrüche durch nicht funktionierende Vollversionen der Pcgames oder Du pro Monat 50 Euro für Beruhigungstabletten ausgeben müsstet deshalb, wäre das etwas anderes.  Nur wegen einer nicht auf Anhieb laufenden Vollversion, die es im übrigen "gratis" gibt, empfinde ich Deine Reaktion als etwas überzogen. Die Leser hier helfen sich ja gegenseitig dabei die Probleme zu lösen, die ohne die Vollversionen garnicht entstehen würden, und geben Hinweise um die Spiele doch noch spielbar zu machen. _Selbiges könnte auch von Seiten der Redaktion stattfinden, da diese ja im eigentlichen für solche Probleme zuständig sind und auch da sein sollten diese zu lösen._

Ich war ja, durch einige Threads die durch die Abonnenten zur aktuellen Vollversion eröffnet worden sind, klar im Vorteil. Ich habe diesmal bewusst zur Zeitschrift ohne DVDs oder CDs gegriffen. Und mir dabei noch ein wenig Geld gespart, schön nicht wahr?  Ich schliesse mich dennoch Denen an die sagen "Vollversion gut und schön, dann aber bitte in einem Zustand in dem das Spiel von Anfang an einwandfrei ausführbar sind und nicht erst zig Schritte im Vorfeld nötig sind. Denn ein Kaufanreiz für viele ist die Vollversion und wenn die nicht läuft gibt es keinen Grund damit auf der Webseite oder im Heft damit zu werben. Das Heft samt Inhalt sollte doch der eigentliche Kaufanreiz sein zur Pcgames zu greifen und zu keiner anderen. Wenn dieser Anreiz nicht gegeben ist, läuft generell etwas falsch.  

_Generell fällt mir zum Thema Vollversion gerade die Zeitschrift Bestseller Games, die es seit Jahren nicht mehr gibt, ein. Dort lief wirklich jede Vollversion einwandfrei und das von Anfang bis Ende. Da war auch das Thema Installieren von Patches kein Thema. Auch die Pcgames hatte mal so etwas ähnliches im Angebot gehabt. In einer Art Pappendeckel-Umhüllungen war eine "aktuelle" Vollversion und Demos zu finden. Auch da liefen die Vollversionen noch ohne Probleme. Auf der eigentlichen Zeitschrift befanden sich zu der Zeit nur Demos und Videos. Würde es etwas bringen so würde ich mir Wünschen, das die Pcgames wieder damit anfängt. Dann wäre es vielleicht auch wieder möglich eine zu hundert Prozent funktionierende, und von der Zeitschrift "agebkoppelte", Vollversion zu erhalten. Dann wären die Probleme gegessen..._ 

Eines würde ich jetzt dennoch gern von Euch erfahren. Wieviele von Euch besassen schon vor Erwerb der Pcgames die Vollversion von Diablo 2? Jemand hier hat ja geschrieben das er die Vollversion bereits besass, und dennoch mit der "verkorksten" Vollversion "herum-gedoktort" hat. Oder war das nur ein Ausnahmefall?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. November 2004)

Goddess am 25.11.2004 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> _Generell fällt mir zum Thema Vollversion gerade die Zeitschrift Bestseller Games, die es seit Jahren nicht mehr gibt, ein. Dort lief wirklich jede Vollversion einwandfrei und das von Anfang bis Ende. Da war auch das Thema Installieren von Patches kein Thema. Auch die Pcgames hatte mal so etwas ähnliches im Angebot gehabt. In einer Art Pappendeckel-Umhüllungen war eine "aktuelle" Vollversion und Demos zu finden. Auch da liefen die Vollversionen noch ohne Probleme. Auf der eigentlichen Zeitschrift befanden sich zu der Zeit nur Demos und Videos. Würde es etwas bringen so würde ich mir Wünschen, das die Pcgames wieder damit anfängt. Dann wäre es vielleicht auch wieder möglich eine zu hundert Prozent funktionierende, und von der Zeitschrift "agebkoppelte", Vollversion zu erhalten. Dann wären die Probleme gegessen..._



Ich denke das Problem liegt weniger am "abkoppeln" (Wie man sieht gibts auch mit der "abgekoppelten" D2 - Version Ärger), sondern an zwei Dingen:
1. Hatten die Spiele damals keinen Kopierschutz wie heute, da gabs mal ne Handbuchabfrage o.ä. und gut. Viele (wenn nicht alle) Patchprobleme der letzten Zeit liegen wohl daran, daß der Kopierschutz der EXE entfernt wurde und durch das patchen plötzlich wieder da war.
2. WinXP  Macht nunmal bei einigen älteren Spielen Probleme, dies früher nicht gab ( Entweder Win95 oder DOS, welches bei Win95 quais dabei war).

Steht eigentlich im Heft, WARUM dieser "Riesenpatch" nötig ist? Weil mein Original-D2 läuft unter XP anstandslos und ich hab auch noch nix gegenteiliges gelesen. Und nachdem das nicht auf der DVD sondern auf extra-CDs ist, nehm ich an, daß die "Original" (Sprich ungecrackt) sind :o


----------



## o00o (25. November 2004)

es erstaunt mich echt, daß so viele das game nicht schon hatten
dachte  diese vollversion ist in erster linie für die von interesse, denen halt ihre serial aus "irgendwelchen" gründen gesperrt wurde 

kann man denn die pcg serial nehmen um damit einfach nen zusätzlichen account für sein diablospiel (was sich ja kinderleicht installieren läst) erstellen oder muß kann man diese serial nur mit der pcg version verwenden
muß also diese komischen winkelzüge bei der installation machen? (ich meine 9 vor 10patchen? der normale 10er ist doch allinone patch... dann mpq daten austauschen?, alles ziemlich abgefahren)

naja, auf jeden fall sollen sich alle beruhigen, pcg versprach d2 battlenetfähig, also wird man das auch bekommen (beziehungsweise einfordernkönnen    )

und auch ich will mich einreihen:
lopez deine postings und ansichten sind nicht das wahre
denk in ruhe drüber nach


----------



## Goddess (25. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 25.11.2004 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das Problem liegt weniger am "abkoppeln" (Wie man sieht gibts auch mit der "abgekoppelten" D2 - Version Ärger), sondern an zwei Dingen:
> 1. Hatten die Spiele damals keinen Kopierschutz wie heute, da gabs mal ne Handbuchabfrage o.ä. und gut. Viele (wenn nicht alle) Patchprobleme der letzten Zeit liegen wohl daran, daß der Kopierschutz der EXE entfernt wurde und durch das patchen plötzlich wieder da war.



Du magst schon Recht haben das der Kopierschutz mit Verantwortlich für die ganzen unnötigen Ärgernisse ist. Diablo 2 ist "ausgekoppelt" und damit bisher eine Ausnahme. Die gängige Variante war ja bisher, die Spiele auf beide Seiten einer DVD zu pressen. Aus diesem Grund musste wohl der Kopierschutz entfernt werden denke ich mal. Wenn die Vollversionen jedoch "ausgekoppelt", und als 1:1 Kopie des Spiels, auf einer/mehreren CDs landen würde mitsamt dem Kopierschutz, _könnte_ das Problem aber vermutlich wirklich gelöst werden.  



> Steht eigentlich im Heft, WARUM dieser "Riesenpatch" nötig ist? Weil mein Original-D2 läuft unter XP anstandslos und ich hab auch noch nix gegenteiliges gelesen. Und nachdem das nicht auf der DVD sondern auf extra-CDs ist, nehm ich an, daß die "Original" (Sprich ungecrackt) sind :o



Nein. Da steht nur klitzeklein auf der ersten Seite ein Hinweis auf die Readme und das es unbedingt erforderlich sei die Patches zu installieren.


----------



## RR (25. November 2004)

TodesWiggle am 24.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, Diablo2 war inner PCG. Hab mich gefreut und wollte es installieren.
> Ging soweit ganz gut. Installiation abgeschlossen, den PCG PAtch drauf (die .mpq dateien oder was das war) eingesetzt und dann wollte ich die patches installieren. schon bei dem ersten (patch 1.09) kam am ende die fehler meldung "binkw32.dll nich gefunden" Ich finde sie aber, und zwar im Diablo2 verzeichnis.
> Das gleiche mit dem anderen patch.
> Da freut man sich >,<
> Muss diese blinkw32.dll wo anders hin oder muss ichs nochma installieren?




Kleines FAQ zu Diablo 2!


Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Reihenfolge auf dem CD Druck ZWINGEND eingehalten werden muss!!!!



Kann man die PC-Games-Version von Diablo 2 auch im Battle.net spielen?
Ja

Wo befindet sich die Seriennummer?
Aufgedruckt auf den weißen CD-Umschlägen.

Ich erhalte die Fehlermeldung, dass ich die Original-Spiel-CD einlegen soll - die ist aber eingelegt!
Installieren Sie die Patches nach Anleitung von der Erste-Hilfe-CD.

Das Spiel stürzt nach wenigen Spielminuten ab.
Installieren Sie die Patches nach Anleitung von der Erste-Hilfe-CD.

Warum ist die Erste-Hilfe-CD erforderlich?
Diablo 2 kann auf einzelnen Systemen (bestimmte Betriebssystems-Versionen, Grafikkarten bzw. CD-ROM-Laufwerke bestimmter Marken...) 
Probleme verursachen - die mitgelieferten Updates umgehen bzw. lösen diese Probleme.

Muss/Soll ich die Software auf der Erste-Hilfe-CD in jedem Fall installieren?
Wir empfehlen dies nachdrücklich.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Patch v1.09 und v1.10?
Patch v1.10 ermöglicht den Zugang zum Battle.net. Wenn Sie also online spielen wollen, empfehlen wir die Installation dieses Updates.

In welcher Reihenfolge sollen die Patches installiert werden?
Folgen Sie den Anweisungen auf dem CD-Bedruck: Nach der regulären Installation des Spiels legen Sie die 
Erste-Hilfe-CD ein und starten den Patch v1.09 (aus dem Menü heraus oder direkt von der CD). 
Wenn Sie zusätzlich im Battle.net spielen wollen, 
müssen Sie auch Patch v1.10 installieren. Abschließend starten Sie den PC-Games-Patch - 
dieser überschreibt einige Diablo-2-Spieldateien auf der Festplatte und bürgt für unbeschwertes Action-Rollenspiel-Vergnügen.

*Die Datei ´binkw32.dll`fehlt bei mir offensichtlich.
Wird die Reihenfolge (Spiel installieren, Patch v1.09 , Patch v1.10 , PC Games Patch) nicht eingehalten, dann kommt diese Fehlermeldung!
Wenn die Datei ´binkw32.dll`fehlt, dann wurde erst der PCG Patch aufgespielt und dann der Patch v1.09 bzw 1.10....falsche Reihenfolge!*
Leider können wir nicht garantieren, dass Diablo 2 mit allen, erhältlichen Erweiterungen funktioniert.

Wie war das noch einmal mit Multiplayer? 
Meine Seriennummer wird nicht anerkannt:.....
D2 installieren
1.10 er Patch drauf
dann aber NUR die Dateien
D2CHAR.MPQ
D2DATA.MPQ
ersetzen, die anderen beiden _NICHT_!!
Dann funktioniert Einzelspieler, Multiplayer und auch Bnet, sogar die LOD Installation!


----------



## Geojin (25. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 25.11.2004 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_screen am 25.11.2004 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ebenfalls nur eine positive Rückmeldung geben. Hatte anfangs das binkw32.dll Problem.  Auf der Hilfe CD von PCG steht zwar drauf  das man zuerst die Patches für v1.09 und v1.10 installieren muss bevor man die Daten ersetzt aber im Menu der CD selbst werden die zu entfernenden Dateien vor den Patches aufgelistet.
Hatte mich erst immer an den Text des Menus gehalten bevor ich D2 letztendlich zum 3. mal installiert habe. Bei mir läuft inzwischen sowohl der Singleplayer Modus als auch das Battlenet nachdem ich mich an die Anweisung von DJ_of_Borg gehalten habe.

- installieren  
- patchen 
- *nur* die Dateien D2DATA.MPQ und D2DATA.MPQ ersetzen

Danach konnte ich problemlos zum Battlenet verbinden, einen Account erstellen und ein Spiel starten. Danke an DJ_of_Borg an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Angeldust (25. November 2004)

Tjo es läuft nach der Beschreibung.

Denke in der nächsten PCG wäre auchnoch was dazu gekommen wie man es nun zum laufen bekommt.

Das Gemotze is mal wieder amüsant zu lesen, schon schön wieman sich bissierl zum Affen machen kann in seinem Frust )


----------



## Snake89 (25. November 2004)

RR am 25.11.2004 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> TodesWiggle am 24.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So weit so gut,
SP funzt nun und MP auch. Nur ein kleines Problem besteht immer noch, das Intro geht nicht. Und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die anderen Videos (Kommen da noch welche, z.B. wenn man Diablo besiegt hat) auch nicht gehen. Kann mir jemand helfen? THX im Vorraus.

Gruß, Snake89


----------



## Makato (25. November 2004)

Angeldust am 25.11.2004 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo es läuft nach der Beschreibung.
> 
> Denke in der nächsten PCG wäre auchnoch was dazu gekommen wie man es nun zum laufen bekommt.
> 
> Das Gemotze is mal wieder amüsant zu lesen, schon schön wieman sich bissierl zum Affen machen kann in seinem Frust )


Naja am Anfang habich mich auch geärgert aber jetzt gehts... Intro hab ich zwar keins gesehen aber das ist net so schlimm  
Bin ein kleiner DiabloII Noobie deswegen weiß ich net ob die Akt-Videos die Intros sind!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. November 2004)

Snake89 am 25.11.2004 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So weit so gut,
> SP funzt nun und MP auch. Nur ein kleines Problem besteht immer noch, das Intro geht nicht. Und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die anderen Videos (Kommen da noch welche, z.B. wenn man Diablo besiegt hat) auch nicht gehen. Kann mir jemand helfen? THX im Vorraus.
> 
> Gruß, Snake89



Also andere Videos gibts es, nach jedem Akt eins. Im Hauptmenü gibts nen Punkt "Videos" (oder so), kannste von da aus das Intro anschaun?


----------



## Snake89 (25. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 25.11.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Snake89 am 25.11.2004 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da geht es. Danke! Hatte auch schon daran gedacht, dachte aber nicht das es da gehen würde. Dann habe ich es ausprobiert und es geht.  Also, vielen Dank nochmal.   

Gruß, Snake89


----------



## Barbierossa (25. November 2004)

Hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer:

_Wie war das noch einmal mit Multiplayer? 
Meine Seriennummer wird nicht anerkannt:.....
D2 installieren
1.10 er Patch drauf
dann aber NUR die Dateien
D2CHAR.MPQ
D2DATA.MPQ
ersetzen, die anderen beiden _NICHT_!!
Dann funktioniert Einzelspieler, Multiplayer und auch Bnet, sogar die LOD Installation!_

Danke für den Hinweis!
Eventuell sollte man diesen Thread mal für ein paar Tage im Forum oben fixieren?

Ach ja, irgendjemand wunderte sich, daß so viele Leute noch D2 zocken wollen würden und fragte sich, warum die nicht schon längst alle dieses Game hätten. Ich persönlich habe schon dreimal wegen D2-Sucht meine (ehrlich erworbenen! ) D2-Spiele verschenkt oder gleich ganz geschrottet.   Und nun war die groß beworbene Vollversion ein Anreiz, einen Sucht-Rückfall zu bekommen. Btw.: Wann gibt's das AddOn LoD als "kostenlose" Vollversion?


----------



## Jorge-Cocinero (25. November 2004)

tag zusammen,
also ich hab jetzt hier auch den ganzen thread durchgelesen und die ganzen hinweise auch befolgt.....jedoch hab ich extreme probleme, das spiel läuft dermaßen instabil......es ist jedesmal nur eine frage der zeit bis das spiel abstürzt, sehr oft schon ganz am anfang beim intro, ansonsten später im spiel (soloplayer).....da bleibt dann der sound hängen und das ganze spiel friert ein und am oberen bildschirmrand kommt son grüner balken...hab jetzt bereits so gut wie alles getestet (mit pcgpatch, ohne, nur 1 usw) hat aber nichts geholfen....das spiel hab vor einiger zeit auf dem gleichen pc schonmal ohne probleme gespielt......was kann ich noch tun??? gruß


----------



## jaylan (25. November 2004)

> Wie war das noch einmal mit Multiplayer?
> Meine Seriennummer wird nicht anerkannt:.....
> D2 installieren
> 1.10 er Patch drauf
> ...




Hallo,

ich wollte nun zusätzlich LOD (Lord of Destruction) installieren.. leider bleibt das Spiel gleich zu beginn (ohne Rückmeldung) im Splash-Screen hängen.
Blizzard > Blizzard Entertainment... und..schwarzer Bildschirm. 
Ich bin nach der ANleitung im FAQ gegangen. (siehe Quote)

Ist es wirklich richtig, nur die beiden Dateien zu tauschen? Muss ich noch etwas bei der Installation von LOD beachten?
Der Unterschied zur obigen Anleitung ist bei mir, dass mein Serial funktioniert und ich aber auch den 9er Patch installierte. 

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Test-Driver (25. November 2004)

Silenter am 25.11.2004 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Test-Driver am 24.11.2004 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank dir, habs nun ein zweites mal installiert und diesmal geht alles, auch BattleNet Zugang. Und auch dank an alle anderen die hier die Lösung für die Probleme bereitgestellt haben.


----------



## TimmeEvolution (25. November 2004)

Mionsen,
schön und gut das mit dem patchen hier patchen da, aber was tu wenn man das programm noch nicht mal installiert bekommt, weil der CD-Key 3 mal drauf gedruckt ist und man nur noch stellen weise buchstaben erkennnt?

Wenn man sich mal alle threds durchliest is da irgendwas mächtig schiefgelaufen ein offizielles statment wär gut!


----------



## scretch (25. November 2004)

ich find des seltsamste an der ganzen sach is, dass a) so viele leute d2 noch nicht haben und dass es b) soviele probleme gibt....ich hab meine altes d2+lod inzwischen auf 3 (immer besser werdenden....des erste hatte noch 700mhz und ne riva TNT) systemen gezosckt und hatte nie ein problem, vllt wenn man von dem ständigen cd wechseln bei der istallation absieht....

naja, ich wünsch jedenfalls allen die erst jetzt auf diese wirklich geile spiel gekommen sind viel spass, schon deswegen, weil sie die stressige zeit bis v1.10 nicht mitbekommen haben....wenn ich dran denke wie d2 aussah als es neu rauskam...omg....*g*


----------



## ArschDuBataille (26. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir diesen lächerlichen kleinkrieg zwischen PCGames fans und zurecht verärgerten Käufern reingezogen und finde es lächerlich. Fakt ist doch dass die Version von der PCGames die als Vollversion verkauft wird nicht funktioniert das ist rein rechtlich gesehen betrug dabei ist es doch vollkommen egal ob die zeitschrift fünf oder mehr euro kostet. Es geht ums Prinzip wenn man ein altes Spiel bei Saturn für 5 euro kauft erwartet man doch auch dass es funktioniert  wenn nicht verlangt man sein geld zurück und zwar zurecht. 

Nun zum Problem und den möglichen Lösungen:
Ich persönlich denke dass die CDs unbrauchbar sind und dass eine fehlerhafte Version des Spiels installiert wird sonst kann ich mir nicht erklähren dass man die wichtigsten Spieldateien durch dateien unbekannten ursprungs ersetzen muß genau da liegt auch das hauptproblem diese 
Bei dem Patch wird der funktionierende Key einfach überschrieben.

1. Installiert das Spiel von den original CDs die ihr euch auch in der Videothek ausleihen könnt  oder bei einem Kumpel (rechtlich gesehen dürfte das kein Problem sein da es auf den Key ankommt und ihr euch die Lizens für das spiel mit der PCGames und dem Key erworben habt)
2. Gebt bei der installation den Key aus der PCGames ein.
3. Startet das spiel ganz normal und geht ins Battle.net der Patch wird automatisch heruntergeladen so wie es von Blizzard vorgesehen ist und siehe da ihr könnt das Spiel mit allen Optionen uneingeschränkt nutzen (bitte kommt nicht auf die beschränkte idee den Schrottpatch aus der PC Games zu installieren der überschreibt nur euren funktionierenden Key mit dem Key eines findigen PCGames Redakteuren der anscheinend keine Ahnung von Software hat. Der beweis ist die Fehlermeldung die auf ein verzeichnis C:\d2\ verweist der in keinsterweise dem standerintallationspfad von D2 entspricht, die großen dateien die von der hilfe cd kommen müssen doch einen ursprung haben und zwar ganz sicher nicht bei Blizzard sonst müsste Diablo standartmäßig mit einer hilfe CD ausgeliefert werden und dürfte ohne nicht funktionieren es ist schon erstaunlich was einem zahlenden Käufer aufgetischt wird. Meine These dazu: die CDs wurden von einer Billigfirma fehlerhaft gebrannt um nicht die ganze auflage zurückziehen zu müssen hat man versucht das problem zu beheben dabei hat  man aus inkompetenz übersehen das der Key bei der installation in die dateien geschrieben wird was dazu führt das diablo nach dem kopieren der erste Hilfe dateien nicht den Key den ihr eingegeben habt besitzt sondern den Key der Ursprungsversion dieser Dateien der logischerweise nicht für alle funktionieren kann: also hat man die bekannten folgen ohne Patch funktionierts nicht was an den fehlerhaften CDs liegt nach dem Patch klappt Battle.net nicht was daran liegt dass euer Key überschrieben wurde. also gibt es nur die Lösung besorgt euch funktionierende CDs !!!

PS: Jemand sollte prüfen ob man rechtliche schritte wegen betrugs oder etikettenschwindels gegen die Redaktion der PCGames einleiten kann, wenn man eine Vollversion verkauft(ich hab mir die PCGames nur wegen Diablo gekauft, sonst halte ich die Zeitschrift für eher unterdurchschnittlich) sollte man die Funktionsfähigkeit sicherstellen und die CDs auch mal testen
(auch wenn ihr keinen Bock drauf habt liebe Redakteure!) außerdem ist es ne frechheit das die Installationsbeschreibung auf der CD in zwei fassungen vorliegt ist es ein trick um die menschen zu verwirren damit sie denken es wäre ihre schuld die cds in den schrank legen und weiterhin die PCgames kaufen, das halte ich für eine überholte Marketingstrategie, die auf lange sicht keinen  erfolg haben wird, denn wer nur schrott statt der versprochenen vollversion bekommt sollte sich zurecht betrogen fühlen und die logische konsequenz aus dem Handeln der Redaktion ziehen, was ganz schnell dazu führen wird dass es die PCGames wie so viele andere Zeitschriften bald nicht mehr geben wird.

PS2  : Das Forum ist auch totalst verbugt vielen dank für diese Lektion in der modernen Geschäftsführung ihr seid offenbar schlechter organiesiert als subventionsträger. 

PS3    achtet nicht auf die rechtschreibung war ein wutausbruch somit als affekthandlung zu werten aber wie ich finde sehr zurecht !!!


----------



## Goddess (26. November 2004)

ArschDuBataille am 26.11.2004 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Und nur um das loszuwerden hast Du dich extra hier angemeldet? _Der Frust mancher Leute treibt wirklich seltsame Blüten wie ich finde._  Ich denke du hättest anstatt etwas für eine, Deiner Meinung nach unterdurchschnittliche Zeitschrift auszugeben, lieber gleich bei Amazon.de die Vollversion kaufen sollen. Damit hättest Du dir gleich zwei Dinge erspart, die Mühe dich Aufzuregen und dich hier Anzumelden um deinem Frust hier auch noch freien Lauf zu lassen.


----------



## docsnyder08 (26. November 2004)

ArschDuBataille am 26.11.2004 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



das dumme ist, dass d2 nicht von xp unterstützt wird, zumindest nicht offiziell. auf den seiten von blizzard fehlte xp als os bei den systemvoraussetzungen.
die kommentare einiger hier, jeder hätte die pcg ja eh gekauft, kann ich auch nicht mehr hören. von betrug würde ich allerdings nicht sprechen... das ein spiel bei irgendwem mal nicht läuft, kann immer mal passieren(ein gut lesbarer hinweis auf dem cover zu xp-problemen wäre natürlich klasse gewesen... ). die extra patch cd ist zwar eine gute idee, allerdings frag ich mich, warum es so kompliziert gemacht wird. die ganze prozedur hätte man auch in eine exe packen können. wenn das ganze als vollversion angepriesen wird, sollte eine installation sowie normales, einfaches patchen für 100 % spiel (also sp+mp) reichen... aber das thema hatten wir ja schon mehrmals...

ps: nicht nur doppelthreads nerven, auch die gleichen posts in verschiedenen threads   

@topic
bei mir läuft d2 jetzt endlich oder eigentlich sollte ich sagen, es lief wohl die ganze zeit... nur eben nicht sichtbar auf monitor. witzig ist: wenn ich auf den tv klone, kann ich es auf dem tv spielen. hab dann mal den tv als primäres anzeigegerät gewählt und dann seh ich d2 auch auf dem monitor


----------



## Gaz (26. November 2004)

War halt dabei na und? Muss man sich ja nich kaufen  Ja ich habs mir gekauft, warum auch nich aber ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem.  D2 stellt bei mir KEINE Grafikmodi fest    Null, nix, nada. Das müsste doch eigentlich mitner GeForce FX 5200 laufen oder? DX aktuell, GraKa treiber akutell, alles is ansich aufm neusten stand...    Das is mal was das ich NICH auf die pcg schieb


----------



## jaylan (26. November 2004)

docsnyder08 am 26.11.2004 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> das dumme ist, dass d2 nicht von xp unterstützt wird, zumindest nicht offiziell. auf den seiten von blizzard fehlte xp als os bei den systemvoraussetzungen.



Hallo,

ich hatte zuvor auch schon D2+LOD installiert und es lief problemlos unter XP. Ich denke nicht, dass XP ein Problem darstellen dürfte.


Leider habe ich nicht mehr meine original D2 CD's (aber noch LOD) und habe mir nur aus diesem Grund das Heft gekauft.. Denn mein LOD Char wird demnächst gelöscht, wenn ich nicht schnellstens ihn mal wieder für zwei Stunden bewege...
Also nochmal die Frage an die Redaktion bzw jemanden, der es vielleicht weiß..Ist diese Version mit LOD upgradebar oder nicht? 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Colakuh (26. November 2004)

Hab mich schon so gefreut das jetzt alles läuft wenn man in der richtigen Reihenfolge vorgeht und und dann nur diese beiden dateien austauscht, damit es auch im Battlenet funzt. Doch was muss ich feststellen, nach etwas längerem zocken so gegen Ende des ersten Aktes, nachdem ich Charsi ihren Hammer gebracht habe, stürzt das Spiel fast immer ab jetzt wenn ich mit iht rede. Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung das diese speach Datei corrupt ist. Na wunderbar!!!   
Anscheinend ist es doch notwendig alle 4 Dateien zu ersetzen wenn man singleplayer spielen will, aber dann geht ja das battlenet wieder nicht!!! argh


----------



## Sardaykin (26. November 2004)

Colakuh am 26.11.2004 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich schon so gefreut das jetzt alles läuft wenn man in der richtigen Reihenfolge vorgeht und und dann nur diese beiden dateien austauscht, damit es auch im Battlenet funzt. Doch was muss ich feststellen, nach etwas längerem zocken so gegen Ende des ersten Aktes, nachdem ich Charsi ihren Hammer gebracht habe, stürzt das Spiel fast immer ab jetzt wenn ich mit iht rede. Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung das diese speach Datei corrupt ist. Na wunderbar!!!
> Anscheinend ist es doch notwendig alle 4 Dateien zu ersetzen wenn man singleplayer spielen will, aber dann geht ja das battlenet wieder nicht!!! argh



jau, selbes problem. ich glaube, nachdem ich blutrabe platt gemacht habe...

ansonsten zu den key-problemen: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der key in der sfx bzw. speech datei steckt, wie weiter oben jemand meinte...


mfg S.


----------



## docsnyder08 (26. November 2004)

jaylan am 26.11.2004 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 26.11.2004 08:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wollte hier keine falschen infos verbreiten.
d2 mag ja generell unter xp laufen, nur auf der seite von blizzard werden alle os-systeme genannt, nur eben nicht xp. das meine ich mit offizieller unterstützung für xp...
afaik (bin d2-laie) hat sich mit lod eh einiges geändert, wie zb bildschirmauflösung. vielleicht gibt´s damit weniger probleme

also alles ohne gewähr


----------



## TimmeEvolution (26. November 2004)

Hallo,
 noch nen Problem was ist mit Leuten bei denen der key nicht lesbar ist??


----------



## Colakuh (26. November 2004)

So ich hab das jetzt noch mal alles ausprobiert mit diesen Dateien. Man kann anscheinend auch diese speech datei austauschen. Dann bekomme ich zumindest keinen Fehler mehr im sp und ins battlenet komme ich auch noch! 
Wenn ich allerdings die sfx datei auch austausche geht das battlenet nicht mehr.
Diese Datei schein irgendwie murks zu sein...


----------



## Chaosgrille (26. November 2004)

Colakuh am 26.11.2004 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab das jetzt noch mal alles ausprobiert mit diesen Dateien. Man kann anscheinend auch diese speech datei austauschen. Dann bekomme ich zumindest keinen Fehler mehr im sp und ins battlenet komme ich auch noch!
> Wenn ich allerdings die sfx datei auch austausche geht das battlenet nicht mehr.
> Diese Datei schein irgendwie murks zu sein...




ok nochmal was genau tauscht man aus ... was nicht?

ich will wieder diablo im b.net  
dann gibts wieder schlaflose nächte^^


----------



## Colakuh (26. November 2004)

installieren patchen und dann alle  dateien (d2char.mpq, d2.speech.mpq und d2data.mpq) bis auf d2sfx.mpq austauschen... so klappt es zumindest bei mir...


----------



## Chaosgrille (26. November 2004)

Chaosgrille am 26.11.2004 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Colakuh am 26.11.2004 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPGRADE:

tauscht alles aus außer der sfx dann gehts!!!!


----------



## DeZed (26. November 2004)

Das ist ja wohl keine "Vollversion" sondern eine "flickgeschusterte PC Games Version"

Da hilft nur eins:
1. rechtlich gegen PC Games vorgehen
und
2. PC Games Ausgabe 02/05 boykottieren!!!


----------



## Chaosgrille (26. November 2004)

DeZed am 26.11.2004 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wohl keine "Vollversion" sondern eine "flickgeschusterte PC Games Version"
> 
> Da hilft nur eins:
> 1. rechtlich gegen PC Games vorgehen
> ...



wieso is das keine vollversion?  
nur weil da ein "schwerer" einstieg ins battle net ist oder was?^^
also das mit dem key hätten die besser machen können... meiner is ja noch lesbar...

auf jedenfall es geht es funktioniert   

fraglich   is nur wieso pcgames eine falsche einleitung reingesteckt hat    

wie wärs mit ner beschwerde bei denen^^


----------



## Moemo (26. November 2004)

Ich wollte es heute auch spielen, aber nichts geht, dann ist mir das installieren von dem Patch und was da noch alles auf mich zu kommt, zu kompliziert. Tag versaut, danke...


----------



## poloneo (27. November 2004)

Ne Beschwerde wird da wohl nix bringen, dürfte die wenig interessieren.

Bei mir funzt das Diablo immer noch net, is egal in welcher reihenfolge ich die Patches installiere und die Dateien austausche. Immer derselbe Fehler, Abstürze, kein korrekter CD Key.

Ich geb das Game inkl. Zeitung morgen beim Händler zurück, soll er sich damit rumärgern. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar um für so einen Verein noch zu unterstützen. Muss ja schliesslich schon genug für Vater Staat ausgeben und da kann man ja wohl verlangen das man für sein Geld auch ordentliche und einwandfrei Ware bekommt. Sei es mit den unlesbaren CD Key´s oder komisch "gecrackten" Vollversionen. Wir sind hier in einem Rechtsstaat und dank Rechtschutz wird sich mein Anwalt freuen.

cya Poloneo

PS: Ich war vor Jahren Abonennt bei PC-Games, erste Zeitschrift war noch mit ner Diskette und Hauptthema war glaub ich Dark Forces. Ihr habt sehr sehr schwer nachgelassen. Echt Schade. Is mittlerweile PC Go besser.


----------



## BlizzGamerz (27. November 2004)

poloneo am 27.11.2004 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb das Game inkl. Zeitung morgen beim Händler zurück, soll er sich damit rumärgern.



Hi,
ich habe die PC Games hier noch genauso rumliegen wie ich sie im Laden gekauft habe. Die beigefügten CD's haben noch nicht das Licht des Tages erblickt.

Ich denke das ich mir die Ausgabe einrahmen lasse 

Es ist schon ärgerlich was da passiert ist. Und es ist noch ärgerlicher das man noch keine offizielle Stellungsnahme seitens PC Games lesen durfte.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (27. November 2004)

BlizzGamerz am 27.11.2004 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es ist noch ärgerlicher das man noch keine offizielle Stellungsnahme seitens PC Games lesen durfte.



Darf man doch :o Auf der Hauptseite findest du den Link zu ner FAQ, wo die Probleme beschrieben sind und ebenso Möglichkeiten zur Behebung derselben. Dann scheints auch bei fast allen zu funktionieren. Was willst du denn sonst noch als Stellungnahme?
Link zur FAQ


----------



## poloneo (27. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 27.11.2004 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> BlizzGamerz am 27.11.2004 00:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit ner Entschuldigung dafür das wieder mal ne Firma die Kunden übern Tisch zieht.


----------



## weed4u (27. November 2004)

poloneo am 27.11.2004 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 27.11.2004 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal tippen, dass Blizzard hier ne Palette Fehlproduktionen losgeworden ist, Entsorgungskosten gespart hat und obendrein noch ein wenig (ANTI) Werbung für LOD gemacht hat.

mfg


----------



## BlizzGamerz (27. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 27.11.2004 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> BlizzGamerz am 27.11.2004 00:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön das du einen Link zur FAQ postest. Aber das ist eine FAQ und keine Stellungsnahme. Eine Stellungsnahme hat etwas mit Entschuldigung zu tun.

Und du sagst es ja selbst: "Scheint bei "fast" allen zu funktionieren"  Was ist denn mit denen die immer noch Probleme haben?


----------



## Chaosgrille (27. November 2004)

BlizzGamerz am 27.11.2004 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 27.11.2004 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was genau habt ihr für probleme?
ins battlenet zu kommen?
liest seite 8 unten durch dann habt ihr alles^^


----------



## poloneo (27. November 2004)

Chaosgrille am 27.11.2004 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> BlizzGamerz am 27.11.2004 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja und diese ganzen faqs funzen bei mir mal gar net. Bei ner Ordentlichen Software braucht man keine Faq um sie zum laufen bekommen. Das nennt man Qualität und das ist hier ja wohl voll fürn a****. Kunde ist König und Ich bin Kunde! Das heisst das ich das recht auf ne einwandfreie Software habe. Dabei ist es egal ob ich 5 oder 50€ bezahle. Geld ist Geld! PC Games ist insofern schonmal arm das es dazu keine Stellungnahme gibt. Das ist mal wieder reine Abzocke wie es in Deutschland leider von jeder 2. Firma gemacht wird und ich seh das nicht mehr ein.


----------



## RedHawk (27. November 2004)

Hi 
Ich habe ein großes Problem, bei mir ist die Serial Nummer nicht mitgeliefert worden, das heißt ich kann es noch nicht einmal Installieren. Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


MFG RedHawk


----------



## Ricco2001 (27. November 2004)

Test-Driver am 24.11.2004 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen WAS genau ich bei der ersten Installation tun muss? Ich scheitere bei der Cd-Key eingabe. Der Cd-Key ist bei mir sehr verschwommen aufgedruckt weil offenbar doppelt draufgestempelt wurde, so kann ich 4 Buchstaben nicht genau entziffern .Ich hab aber alle möglichen Kombination probiert... trotzdem gehts nicht. Oder muss ich einen bestimmten Besitzernamen eingeben? Da freut man sich auf das Spiel und dann sowas  (Per Simile meinen Gefühlsstatus andeut:        )



Dann hast du wahrscheinlich meinen CD-Key mit auf deiner Hülle, meine Hüllen sind nämlich leer....GRRRR


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (27. November 2004)

BlizzGamerz am 27.11.2004 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das du einen Link zur FAQ postest. Aber das ist eine FAQ und keine Stellungsnahme. Eine Stellungsnahme hat etwas mit Entschuldigung zu tun.


Am Ende steht:


> PC Games, Blizzard und Vivendi Universal bedauern die Hürden, die dem einwandfreien Betrieb des Action-Rollenspiels vorausgehen.


Ja wat willst du denn? Sollnse dich auf Knie um Vergebung anbetteln? 



> Und du sagst es ja selbst: "Scheint bei "fast" allen zu funktionieren"  Was ist denn mit denen die immer noch Probleme haben?


Für die tuts mir ehrlich Leid. Blos: Dank Millionen verschiedener PC - Konfigurationen gibts halt immer mal wieder ein System, auf dem gerade ältere Spiele Probleme machen. PCG hätte auch nur die CDs ausliefern können, aber bekanntlich haben sie bei Tests ja festgestellt, daß es Probleme geben kann, und mit Blizzard versucht, ne Lösung zu finden (-> Erste-Hilfe-CD), die ja auch zum großen Teil zu funktionieren scheint. Daß es bei vereinzelten Systemen immer noch Ärger gibt, ist zwar für diejenigen ärgerlich, aber daß hier manche Leute schon wieder anfangen was von "verarsche am Kunden" zu schreien, ist einfach lächerlich. Ganz im Gegensatz zu "Empire Earth" damals, da wars echt verständlich.

Aber gut, wenns euch Spass macht, schreit weiter nach euren Anwälten 

EDIT: Das war jetzt  nicht gegen die, die keinen oder einen unlesbaren Key erhalten haben.


----------



## poloneo (27. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 27.11.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> BlizzGamerz am 27.11.2004 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll daran lächerlich sein wenn man als Kunde ständig irgendwo in irgendeiner weise immer der Arsch ist. In jeder gescheiten Firma wird ein Produkt erst ausgeliefert wenn es zu 100% funktionsfähig ist und wenn man weiss das es zu Problemen kommen kann dann wird der Termin verschoben. Dabei geht es darum Kunden zu behalten, sich ein Image zu verschaffen und zusätzlich Kunden zu gewinnen. Das was hier abläuft ist trägt nicht dazu bei Kunden zu behalten geschweige neue zu gewinnen. Sowas nennt man Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## polo (27. November 2004)

d2 lässt sich bei installen 1.09 auch udn 1.10 auch aber wenns um das pcgpoatch von der hilfe cd geht da läuft nichst wenn ich es vom menue starte dann kommt nichts udn wenn ich es von der cd starte hängt sich mein desktp auf uind ich kann ncihts mehr machen ausser auf den restart knopf zu drücken
kann mir eienr mal sagen falls falsch läuft ich hab die riehenfolde mot dem 09 dann 10 und dann das pcgpatch gemacht wenns falsch sein soltle dann ist dei erklärung auf seite 6 oder7 weiß nimemr ja bei mnir falsch

ach ja hab xp und die version von mienm freudn hatte bei mir funzt also 
helft mir plz


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (27. November 2004)

poloneo am 27.11.2004 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> In jeder gescheiten Firma wird ein Produkt erst ausgeliefert wenn es zu 100% funktionsfähig ist und wenn man weiss das es zu Problemen kommen kann dann wird der Termin verschoben.


Dieses Spiel ist über 4 Jahre alt. Die heutige Standardhardware hat damals noch nichtmal existiert. Man wusste, daß es zu Problemen kommen kann, und hat aufgrund dessen eine Erste-Hilfe-CD erstellt, die die Probleme beseitigt, zumindest bei vielen. KEINER Firma ist es möglich, sämtlich Hardwarekonfigurationen zu testen und von Anfang an sämtliche Probleme auszumerzen. Oder wann hast du zuletzt ein Spiel gesehen, für daß es keinen Patch gab, der das eine oder andere Technische Problem behoben hat? Wenn man kein Produkt mehr veröffentlichen darf, bei dem es zu Problemen kommen kann, muss man die komplette DVD streichen.


----------



## phip (27. November 2004)

polo am 27.11.2004 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> d2 lässt sich bei installen 1.09 auch udn 1.10 auch aber wenns um das pcgpoatch von der hilfe cd geht da läuft nichst wenn ich es vom menue starte dann kommt nichts udn wenn ich es von der cd starte hängt sich mein desktp auf uind ich kann ncihts mehr machen ausser auf den restart knopf zu drücken
> kann mir eienr mal sagen falls falsch läuft ich hab die riehenfolde mot dem 09 dann 10 und dann das pcgpatch gemacht wenns falsch sein soltle dann ist dei erklärung auf seite 6 oder7 weiß nimemr ja bei mnir falsch
> 
> ach ja hab xp und die version von mienm freudn hatte bei mir funzt also
> helft mir plz



Hab genau dasselbe Problem wie Polo!  Bin relativ sauer, da ich jetzt schon über drei Stunden mit diesem Spiel beschäftigt bin! Zu erst hab ich das Spiel zweimal in den unterschiedlichen Reihenfolgen auf meinem normalen Pc installiert und dann auf meinem älteren.... 

Ich hab das Problem, dass mein Pc immer hängenbleibt wenn ich den pcg Patch installieren will.

Ich hab mir die Zeitung nur wegen des Spieles gekauft und fühle ich mich irgendwie verarscht!
Naja, das war meine letzte PcGames!!


----------



## docsnyder08 (27. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 27.11.2004 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> poloneo am 27.11.2004 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da hst du natürlich schon recht...
aber wenn zur pcg eine vollversion gehört, muss eben auch die pcg im vorfeld dafür sorgen, dass es ohne grosse probleme - die es nunmal bei zahlreichen käufern gab oder noch gibt - im normalfall läuft. der gedanke war ja auch da, allerdings imo mit dieser erste hilfe cd nur mangelhaft gelöst (widersprüchliche reihenfolgen, warum nicht eine install-routine in eine exe gepackt, bei vielen hat´s nicht geklappt)
naja, die ganzen pcg boykottaufrufe nerven mich auch, aber die probleme mit den vollversionen nerven genau so... ist ja nicht das erste mal


----------



## phip (27. November 2004)

In der Faq steht ja auch, dass man das Spiel zurückschicken kann, wenn mans auf nem anderen Pc auch probiert hat...

Ich muss aber kein Porto draufkleben, oder? Wär ja noch schöner!!


----------



## Chaosgrille (27. November 2004)

phip am 27.11.2004 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> polo am 27.11.2004 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leute... ihr packt das falsch an.... die reihenfolge auf der cd = FALSCH
IN^^ der cd AUCH FALSCH

hier is jetzt meine anleitung:

1.installieren
2.patch 1.09 drauftun
3.patch 1.10
4.D2CHAR,D2SPEECH und D2DATA aus dem diablo2 installationsverzeichnis löschen *NICHT* die D2SFX
5.den pcgames patch in irgend einen anderen ordner extrahieren
6.ihr nehmt die D2CHAR,D2SPEECH UND D2DATA aus dem extrahierverzeichnis und kopiert/verschiebt in das diablo2 installationsverzeichnis die SFX aus dem EXTRAHIERVERZEICHNISS könnt ihr euch schenken...


so fertig

PS: alle die den key net lesen können ruft bei der pcgames doch an oder schreibt denen sicherlich helfen die euch


----------



## polo (27. November 2004)

die reihenfolge stimmt bei mir, doch dieses dumme pcg patch für die dateien lässt sich nicht nutzen das lädt wie verrückt bzw. das laufwerk doch da kommt nichts


----------



## phip (27. November 2004)

polo am 27.11.2004 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> die reihenfolge stimmt bei mir, doch dieses dumme pcg patch für die dateien lässt sich nicht nutzen das lädt wie verrückt bzw. das laufwerk doch da kommt nichts



Genau das Problem habe ich auch. Hab jetzt nochmals!! die Schritte oben durchgeführt und der pcg patch lässt sich einfach nicht öffnen! Hab extra auch winrar downgeloadet und mit dem krieg ich es auch nicht auf!!!

Und: Auf den Umtauschcoupon der Pcg kann man die Erste Hilfe Cd gar nicht ankreuen!!! Was soll ich jetzt machen? 

Mein Gott, wieviel Zeit wegen dieser Scheiße draufgeht... hab bis jetzt mit der PcAction noch nie so ein Problem gehabt!!!!


----------



## polo (27. November 2004)

hab noch ne frage wenn ich d2 starte kommt kurz danach so ne message unhandled exeption:
acces_violation(c0000005)

ist das ideses key problem oder passiert das dadurch das das pcgpatch nicht installed ist schreibt mir mal


----------



## phip (27. November 2004)

polo am 27.11.2004 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch ne frage wenn ich d2 starte kommt kurz danach so ne message unhandled exeption:
> acces_violation(c0000005)
> 
> ist das ideses key problem oder passiert das dadurch das das pcgpatch nicht installed ist schreibt mir mal




Kann nur wieder schreiben, dass ich genau dasselbe Problem habe wie polo... dieselbe Fehlermeldung und ich kann diesen pcgpatch auch nicht installieren... voll zum Kotzen...


----------



## polo (28. November 2004)

hey phip ich habs geschafft wenn du winrar hast musst du jedeglich 1 sacvhe machen dauert zwar 10 min aber dann haste des
also leg die erstehilfecd ein dann öffne sie (NICHT das menü) dann geh auf den ordner patche dann warte kurz bist 1.09 und 1.10 im bnet update modus sidn also 1.09 in grün und 1.10 ins scharz blau dann rechtsklick auf das pcgpatch und auf extract files die entpackst du irgendwohin und dann kannst du die sachen ersezten


----------



## PsychoMC (28. November 2004)

ich hab au ein nettes problem:
Ich hab des ganze installiert, aber keinen patch von pcgames installiert, sondern gleich meine noch vorhandene add-on-cd genommen, das add-on installiert und dann über battle.net alles gepatched. also ich starte das spiel mit direct3d und es klappt alles, aber kaum geh ich auf 680mal 800 bildpunkte, machts zack und es kommt ne fehlermeldung und ich bin draußen. das war auch bei jedem neustart so, denn leider war die bessere auflösung die standarteinstellung von jetzt. dann hab ich irgendwie auf direct 2d umgeschaltet beim graphiktest und es dann gestartet. plötzlich gings auch in hoher auflösung... bis der erste stärkere zombi kam und dann hats wieder zack gemacht und ich war im windows. ich werd echt wahnsinnig, warum kann das net klappen? hätt ich depp nur net mal meine Game und Video-cd verloren, dann bräucht ich jetzt den scheiß hier net...


----------



## Robby-the-Robmaster (28. November 2004)

hallo !

Ich hab ein klasse   Problem: ich starte Diablo 2 und alles funktioniert dann komm ich ins Hauptmenü und klicke auf Einzelspieler, dann hängt er sich auf und es kommt eine Fehlermeldung....       


Könnt ihr mir helfen ???


----------



## polo (28. November 2004)

Robby-the-Robmaster am 28.11.2004 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo !
> 
> Ich hab ein klasse   Problem: ich starte Diablo 2 und alles funktioniert dann komm ich ins Hauptmenü und klicke auf Einzelspieler, dann hängt er sich auf und es kommt eine Fehlermeldung....
> 
> ...



welche fehlermeldung kommt den dann
wenn es etwas mit unhandled steht dann musst du das pcgpoatch insatllen


----------



## littlewormi (28. November 2004)

also ich habe den tip befolgt

Diablo2 instalieren (Vollinstalation)
Dann Die zwei ofizellen Patches  (erst den alten dann denn neuen)
Dann den PCG Patche Dem Pfad angegeben zum Diablo 2 ordner und bei den ersten 2 dateien das überschreiben erlaubt und bei den  anderen 
auf nein geklickt

und so funzt es


----------



## poloneo (29. November 2004)

littlewormi am 28.11.2004 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe den tip befolgt
> 
> Diablo2 instalieren (Vollinstalation)
> Dann Die zwei ofizellen Patches  (erst den alten dann denn neuen)
> ...



nein tut es nicht, ich habe jede erdenkliche reihenfolge probiert und es hat nicht geklappt. der singleplayer juckt mich net, hab das extry wegen dem battle.net gekauft.


----------



## divan15 (29. November 2004)

Hm, wie wärs mit neu installieren und wenns dann noch immer nicht geht einfach schreien.


----------



## poloneo (29. November 2004)

divan15 am 29.11.2004 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, wie wärs mit neu installieren und wenns dann noch immer nicht geht einfach schreien.



was meinst du was ich 4 stundenlang gemacht hab?
cd raus, rein, raus, rein, raus usw

irgendwann reichts!


----------



## KingJojo (29. November 2004)

Mal was anderes...
Wo kann ich die Auflösung einstellen  wenn der KACK endlich mal funzen tät??????????

MFG
CreepingDeath


----------



## Nightelf (29. November 2004)

KingJojo am 29.11.2004 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes...
> Wo kann ich die Auflösung einstellen  wenn der KACK endlich mal funzen tät??????????
> 
> MFG
> CreepingDeath


Ich muss dir mitteilen, dass das original Diablo 2 nur eine Auflösung von 640*480 bietet. Wenn du das Add-On Lord of Destruction installierst, dann kannst du auch auf 800*600 umstellen... (Da geht das dann übrigens in den Grafikoptionen.)


----------



## poloneo (29. November 2004)

Ich habe PCGAMES letzte Woche ne Email wegen dem F* geschickt und das ist die Antwort:

Kleines FAQ zu Diablo 2!


Kann man die PC-Games-Version von Diablo 2 auch im Battle.net spielen?
Ja

Wo befindet sich die Seriennummer?
Aufgedruckt auf den weißen CD-Umschlägen.

Ich erhalte die Fehlermeldung, dass ich die Original-Spiel-CD einlegen soll - die ist aber eingelegt!
Installieren Sie die Patches nach Anleitung von der Erste-Hilfe-CD.

Das Spiel stürzt nach wenigen Spielminuten ab.
Installieren Sie die Patches nach Anleitung von der Erste-Hilfe-CD.

Warum ist die Erste-Hilfe-CD überhaupt erforderlich?
Diablo 2 kann auf einzelnen Systemen (bestimmte Betriebssystems-Versionen, Grafikkarten bzw. 
CD-ROM-Laufwerke bestimmter Marken...) Probleme verursachen - 
Die mitgelieferten Updates umgehen bzw. lösen diese Probleme.

Muss/Soll ich die Software auf der Erste-Hilfe-CD in jedem Fall installieren?
Wir empfehlen dies nachdrücklich.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Patch v1.09 und v1.10?
Patch v1.10 ermöglicht den Zugang zum Battle.net. 
Auch wenn Sie nicht online spielen wollen, empfehlen wir dringend die Installation dieses neuesten Updates.

In welcher Reihenfolge müssen welche Patches installiert werden?
Beachten Sie folgendes Update gegenüber den Anweisungen in der Readme-Datei und auf dem CD-Bedruck:

Installieren Sie Diablo 2 von den drei Original-CDs.
Legen Sie die Erste-Hilfe-CD ein und starten Sie den PC-Games-Patch (aus dem Menü oder direkt von der Oberfläche). Entfernen Sie den Haken beim Eintrag "Dateien ohne Nachfrage überschreiben" und klicken Sie bei der Meldung "Datei d2sfx.mqp wirklich überschreiben" auf "Nein".
Installieren Sie den Patch 1.10 - fertig!

Alternative zu Punkt 2: 
Entpacken Sie den PC-Games-Patch in ein eigenes Verzeichnis und kopieren Sie die entpackten Dateien per Hand 
Ins Diablo 2-Verzeichnis - allerdings ohne (!) die Datei d2sfx.mpq. 
Wichtig ist, dass entgegen der Anleitung diese Datei d2sfx.mpq NICHT überschrieben wird.

Ich habe alle beschriebenen Maßnahmen ergriffen, aber meine CD ist offenbar defekt - was tun?
Wenn Sie das Spiel auch auf einem anderen PC probeweise installiert haben und weiterhin Probleme auftreten, 
schicken Sie uns bitte den Umtausch-Coupon (im Heft auf Seite 3). Bitte beachten, 
dass wir nur Reklamationen mit Original-Coupon bearbeiten können!


Wenn Sie weitere Fragen haben, schreiben Sie einfach eine E-E-Mail an dvd@pcgames.de <mailto:dvd@pcgames.de>. 
Wir bemühen uns, allen Lesern umgehend und unbürokratisch zu helfen.


PC Games, Blizzard und Vivendi Universal bedauern die Hürden, die dem einwandfreien Betrieb des Action-Rollenspiels vorausgehen. 
Wir sind bestrebt, dass wirklich alle PC-Games-Leser in den Genuss dieses Action-Rollenspiels kommen. 
Wir hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis und wünschen Ihnen viel Vergnügen mit Diablo 2!


Wenn Sie weitere Fragen haben, schreiben Sie einfach eine E-E-Mail an dvd@pcgames.de. Wir bemühen uns, allen Lesern umgehend und unbürokratisch zu helfen.PC Games, Blizzard und Vivendi Universal bedauern die Hürden, die dem einwandfreien Betrieb des Action-Rollenspiels vorausgehen. Wir sind bestrebt, dass wirklich alle PC-Games-Leser in den Genuss dieses Action-Rollenspiels kommen. Wir hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis und wünschen Ihnen viel Vergnügen mit Diablo 2!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Find ich ja super die antwort. Hoch lebe der Verbraucherschutz!


----------



## Geruhn (30. November 2004)

TodesWiggle am 24.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, Diablo2 war inner PCG. Hab mich gefreut und wollte es installieren.
> Ging soweit ganz gut. Installiation abgeschlossen, den PCG PAtch drauf (die .mpq dateien oder was das war) eingesetzt und dann wollte ich die patches installieren. schon bei dem ersten (patch 1.09) kam am ende die fehler meldung "binkw32.dll nich gefunden" Ich finde sie aber, und zwar im Diablo2 verzeichnis.
> Das gleiche mit dem anderen patch.
> Da freut man sich >,<
> Muss diese blinkw32.dll wo anders hin oder muss ichs nochma installieren?



Danach muss du gar nix mehr machen, dann ist finito, du kannst jetzt spielen.
Bei mir kam es auch und trotzdem funzt es jetzt.
Ka wie aber es geht.
bye Geruhn


----------



## Stumpfhammel (30. November 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.11.2004 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Snake89 am 24.11.2004 22:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO, also ich habs genau so gemacht aber es hat sich nichts getan, bei mir bricht er im Vorspannvdeo mit ner Fehlermeldung ab!
Schade PC Games, lasst euch das nächste mal nen Monat mehr Zeit und testet ausführlich!


----------



## Nightelf (30. November 2004)

Stumpfhammel am 30.11.2004 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SO, also ich habs genau so gemacht aber es hat sich nichts getan, bei mir bricht er im Vorspannvdeo mit ner Fehlermeldung ab!
> Schade PC Games, lasst euch das nächste mal nen Monat mehr Zeit und testet ausführlich!


Es gibt mittlerweile mehrere Anleitungen, wie es angeblich gehen soll... Die aktuellste offizielle Anleitung findest du hier und da ist auf der zweiten Seite auch eine E-Mail-Adresse für weitere Probleme. Was das Vorspannvideo angeht, hab' ich schon in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass es abstürzt. Also brich es notfalls einfach ab und dann versuch mal es über den Menüpunkt Videos aus dem Spiel heraus anzuwählen. Das geht angeblich.


----------



## Stumpfhammel (30. November 2004)

Nightelf am 30.11.2004 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Stumpfhammel am 30.11.2004 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie soll ich mir die Videos aus dem Menü angucken wenn ich doch gar nichtz ins spiel komme!?!


----------



## NightlinerSGS (30. November 2004)

Sach mal, bin ich hier der einzige bei dem alles von Anfang an ging   
D2 Installiert, Patch druff, D2 Data und Char ersetzt (hab erst jetzt gelesen, dass ich nur die beiden ersetzen darf. Bei mir is aber bei der Installation nach den beiden gecrasht    )
Tjo, ich find die Vollversion voll dufte    
Gut gemacht PCG


----------



## Nightelf (30. November 2004)

Stumpfhammel am 30.11.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich mir die Videos aus dem Menü angucken wenn ich doch gar nichtz ins spiel komme!?!


Wie ich schon sagte, gibt es Leute, bei denen das Intro-Video abstürzt. (Die kommen dann auch nicht in die Menüs...) Du hast doch behauptet, das wäre bei dir der Fall. Und da könnte es dann helfen, wenn du das Video nicht guckst, sondern vorher abbrichst und dann über das Menü die Videos guckst. Wenn bei dir aber schon VOR dem Versuch das Intro-Video zu zeigen der Absturz erfolgt, dann kannst du dir ja mal den von mir gegebenen Link angucken und notfalls eine Mail schicken...



			
				NightlinerSGS am 30.11.2004 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal, bin ich hier der einzige bei dem alles von Anfang an ging
> D2 Installiert, Patch druff, D2 Data und Char ersetzt (hab erst jetzt gelesen, dass ich nur die beiden ersetzen darf. Bei mir is aber bei der Installation nach den beiden gecrasht    )
> Tjo, ich find die Vollversion voll dufte
> Gut gemacht PCG


Du bist bestimmt nicht der Einzige, aber hier melden sich ja fast nur die, die was zu meckern/Probleme haben. 
Und was die zu ersetzenden Dateien angeht, wenn es bei dir läuft, dann ist es ja okay. Aber falls beim Battle.Net oder irgendeiner Quest Probleme auftauchen, dann ersetz auch mal die D2Speech. Ist nämlich nur eine einzige Datei, die man nicht ersetzen darf und das ist die D2SFX.


----------



## deadmanwalkin (1. Dezember 2004)

also ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht, wies hier n paar mal beschrieben wurde, und ich krieg den fehler:

http://deadmanwalkin.de/d2feher.JPG

woran liegts? einer ne idee?


----------



## Geruhn (1. Dezember 2004)

Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass man die D2sfx nicht überschreiben darf/muss. Bei mir funzt des.
bye Geruhn


----------



## Nur-Ich (1. Dezember 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 27.11.2004 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> poloneo am 27.11.2004 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe D2 mit alten original CD's schon auf den unterschiedlichsten Systemen installiert, das schlechteste war ein P200 MMX mit Win 98 ( lief nicht gerade flüssig aber es lief und war spielbar ) das beste war mein jetziger Athlon 2500+ mit Win XP Pro und ich hatte bisher nie solche Probleme.
Ich gehe daher davon aus das es sich bei den CD's um eine Fehlpressung handelt, die man wahrscheinlich günstiger einkaufen konnte als ordentliche CD's.
Ist ünschön , aber shit happens.
Allen die jetzt noch probleme haben kann ich nur das Selbe empfehlen was hier andere schon empfohlen haben, Original CD's aus der Videothek oder von freunden holen und von denen installieren, wichtig ist ja nur ein ordentlicher legal erworbener CD Key und eine original cd zum starten, und ich nehme mal an das die PCG CD's wenigstens zum starten taugen.


----------



## blue_screen (2. Dezember 2004)

Geruhn am 01.12.2004 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass man die D2sfx nicht überschreiben darf/muss. Bei mir funzt des.
> bye Geruhn


Haste auch Battle.net probiert?


----------



## PsychoMC (2. Dezember 2004)

Also Leudde, bei mir hats nach anfänglichen Probs und dem 100 maligen in- und deinstallieren von d2 so gefunzt:

- Diablo2 installieren (ich hab aus zeitgründen nur multiplayer-installisation gemacht, vielleicht lags daran)
- gleich den 1.10 patch installiert
- nur die ersten 2 files von den pc games gepatched

--> Diablo2 hat einwandfrei funktioniert

danach hab ich sogar noch LOD installiert und mir nicht über battle.net sondenr über die homepage den patch runtergeladen.
FERTIG!!!
ich kann jetzt mit Add-on spielen, geil !!!!


----------



## sinni800 (2. Dezember 2004)

What!! bei mir funzts OHNE jeglichen update !
battle net noch nicht getestet werde gleich den battle net update nehmen (die erstehilfe-cd lass ich mal unangetastet)


----------



## sinni800 (2. Dezember 2004)

sinni800 am 02.12.2004 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> What!! bei mir funzts OHNE jeglichen update !
> battle net noch nicht getestet werde gleich den battle net update nehmen (die erstehilfe-cd lass ich mal unangetastet)



UPDATE: bin im battlenet 

nochmal: Erste Hilfe cd unangetastet!

UPDATE2 (editieren funktion gefunden *g*)

Bin im spiel gewesen bei battlenet 
nur hat sichs aufgehängt (hängt wohl an meinem comp *g*)
werde es weiter versuchen!


----------



## modderfreak (2. Dezember 2004)

anfang war ich ärger frustriert...dann hab ich in dieses Forum geschaut und wenn das jetzt nicht funzt fahre ich persönlich nach deutschland und würge den PCG typen der diese anleitung samt patch gemacht hat!

andre frage: wie kann ich die details/auflösung ändern (irgendwo sollte man das angeblich machn können)?


----------



## sinni800 (2. Dezember 2004)

modderfreak am 02.12.2004 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> anfang war ich ärger frustriert...dann hab ich in dieses Forum geschaut und wenn das jetzt nicht funzt fahre ich persönlich nach deutschland und würge den PCG typen der diese anleitung samt patch gemacht hat!
> 
> andre frage: wie kann ich die details/auflösung ändern (irgendwo sollte man das angeblich machn können)?



keine ahnung *g*
aber habe grade sp versucht und nach sekunden hängt es
dann alt-tabbed und meldung:

Diablo II Exception
UNHANDLED EXCEPTION
ACCESS_VIOLATION (c0000005)

das kommt von meinem comp das weiss ich hatte letzte zeit viele aufhänger von spielen... versuche jetzt mal directdraw 

scheise wenn ich zum field gehe dann irgendwann Diablo II error *g*
inhalt keine ahnung
und manche tiles sind weg (Schwarz)

und es startet nichmehr (der mauszeiger zeigt für 'ne millisekunde die sanduhr und dann nix mehr *g*)


OBERGEIL!!!!! ICH BIN IM BATTLENET UND IM SPIEL!!!!!!!!!!

NICHT die erste hilfe cd benutzen *g*
aber vielleicht beseitigt es die kleinen fehler .. muss ich noch probben

habs grad minimiert gehabt und schon wieder Diablo II Error:
diesmal weiss ich was drinsteht
Loacation : d2cmp\src\Codec.cpp, line #1638


----------



## The-Maex (3. Dezember 2004)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wo ich auf der erste hilfe cd die dateien finden soll, die ich ersetzten muss? sind die in der PCGPATCH-CD0105.exe gepackt, weil die kann ich nicht öffnen. da rödelt mein cd laufwerk stundenlang und nichts passiert. hilfe!!


----------



## deadmanwalkin (3. Dezember 2004)

The-Maex am 03.12.2004 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal einer sagen, wo ich auf der erste hilfe cd die dateien finden soll, die ich ersetzten muss? sind die in der PCGPATCH-CD0105.exe gepackt, weil die kann ich nicht öffnen. da rödelt mein cd laufwerk stundenlang und nichts passiert. hilfe!!



das problem hatte ich auch... liegt wohl daran, dass die exe n paar hundert mb groß ist.... lad dir mal totalcommander runter und öffne die datei daraus.... da geht ohne probleme....

http://www.ghisler.com/download.htm
da gibts den.....


----------



## Geruhn (3. Dezember 2004)

blue_screen am 02.12.2004 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Geruhn am 01.12.2004 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte, aber da hat das Battle.net gemeint, dass es falsches Passwort ist!!!
SO EIN VERDAMMTER SCHEIß!!!!!!!!!!!        
Die sollen sich da was einfallen lassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bye Geruhn


----------



## The-Maex (4. Dezember 2004)

deadmanwalkin am 03.12.2004 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> The-Maex am 03.12.2004 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie funktioniert der Total comander? einfach wie der explorer?


----------



## deadmanwalkin (5. Dezember 2004)

The-Maex am 04.12.2004 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie funktioniert der Total comander? einfach wie der explorer?



so ähnlich... du kennst ja sicher die "detail"-ansicht vom explorer. und totalcommander hat zwei fenster, eins links eins rechts.... und beide praktisch in der details-ansicht.... man kann mit dem teil verdammt viel machen, unter anderem auch ne ftp-verbindung.... jetzt mal nur so am rande erwähnt....

also ich find ihn persönlich viel besser als den explorer... er erfordert aber evtl. etwas eingewöhnungszeit.... aber wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat.... ach probiers einfach aus.... ich will dir nix aufdrängen.....

btw: ich hab diablo 2 aufgegeben zu installieren... werd mir wohl auf ebay oder sonstwo ne FUNKTIONIERENDE version holen....


----------



## Baker79 (5. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich sowas les, weiss ich, warum ich damals die 20 !!! euro ausgegeben hab, für die diablo2 goldedition (diablo 2 classic und Lord of destruction add on).

und dann frag ich mich, ob ihr lesen könnt:

zu jeder vollversion, die in irgendeinem heft erscheint, stand fast immer bisher ein kleiner extra satz, von wegen (und jetzt lesen und merken): NICHT ONLINEFÄHIG.


----------



## Loisel92 (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab fa mal so ne frage:
bei mir geht der battle.net modus net!!  
ich hab die original cd´s!!
wer hat die original cd´s und  bei wem geht der battle.net modus auch?

BITTE ANTWORTEN!!!


----------



## tzwenn (5. Dezember 2004)

... habe da auch mal eine Frage:
Wo finde ich eigentlich den 16-Stelligen Insatlationscode?
Steht der irgendwo in der PCG, oder ist der auf  ´ner CD versteckt?...


----------



## Gunter (5. Dezember 2004)

tzwenn am 05.12.2004 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe da auch mal eine Frage:
> Wo finde ich eigentlich den 16-Stelligen Insatlationscode?
> Steht der irgendwo in der PCG, oder ist der auf  ´ner CD versteckt?...


der steht auf einer der weißen papier-cd-hüllen.


----------



## boricua-inc (5. Dezember 2004)

hat sich die pc games jetzt eigentlich entschuldigt?


----------



## oldbastad (5. Dezember 2004)

Wofür soll sich die PCGames entschuldigen?

Ja, Sie haben Mist gebaut, weil die Installation nicht so von Statten ging, wie ursprünglich abgedruckt.
Ja, der Code ist vielleicht nicht optimal zu lesen. Aber inzwischernzeit müsste auch der Allerletzte mitbekommen haben, wie man das Spiel richtig installiert.
Und wenn Ihr nicht soviel meckern würdet, könntet Ih auch schon lange im Battlenet zocken. Irgendwann ist es ja mal gut.
Meine Protagonisten heissen pcgames_devil und pcgames_conan.
Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Arwing (5. Dezember 2004)

Gunter am 05.12.2004 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> tzwenn am 05.12.2004 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab die papier hülln schon mindestens 10 mal gedreht und gewendet da ist devinitiv kein 16 stellieger code druff


----------



## Nightelf (5. Dezember 2004)

Arwing am 05.12.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die papier hülln schon mindestens 10 mal gedreht und gewendet da ist devinitiv kein 16 stellieger code druff


Lies die zweiseitige FAQ. Da findest du eine E-Mail-Adresse, an die du dich wenden kannst.


----------



## poloneo (6. Dezember 2004)

Nightelf am 05.12.2004 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Arwing am 05.12.2004 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 von der du aber keine antwort bekommst und wenn ja dann schicken dir die schwachköppe die faq

ganz tolle un klasse hilfe ist das von PC Games. Sowas hab ich an inkompetenz noch nicht gesehen.  *kopfschüttel*

wie schon öfters gesagt sache an anwalt und verbraucherschutz weitergegeben.



			
				Baker79 am 05.12.2004 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich sowas les, weiss ich, warum ich damals die 20 !!! euro ausgegeben hab, für die diablo2 goldedition (diablo 2 classic und Lord of destruction add on).
> 
> und dann frag ich mich, ob ihr lesen könnt:
> 
> zu jeder vollversion, die in irgendeinem heft erscheint, stand fast immer bisher ein kleiner extra satz, von wegen (und jetzt lesen und merken): NICHT ONLINEFÄHIG.



Da frag ich mich ob du lesen kannst, auf der PC Games steht dick und fett: endloser Spielspass im Battle.net.

Lesen, nachdenken dann schreiben.


----------



## MrLoew (6. Dezember 2004)

Naja trotzdem ärgerlich,dass man extra das Forum hier durchforsten muss um an die Lösung der Probleme zu kommen.

Alles schön und gut. Der CD Druck mag vielleicht sogar stimmen,nur leider hat keiner ein CD Laufwerk aus glas und selbst wenn könnte er bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht lesen was da steht. und der Hinweis auf der Patch-Cd selbst sagt klipp und klar:


> Hinweis:
> 
> Vor Spielbeginn bitte unbedingt folgende Dateien aus dem Installationsverzeichnis von Diablo 2 löschen.
> 
> ...



Ja scheiße ist. 20 minuten verplempert weil ein Praktikant geschlafen hat.
Man muss sich schon einig sein ob man jetzt erst patchen soll oder erst die Dateien ersetzen muss. hmm geht aber anscheinend nicht.Dumm gelaufen.

Wobei der CD aufdruck ja auch nciht stimmt,da man ja nur 2 Dateien ersetzen sollte wenn man Online zocken will. Komisch komisch. Aber wahrscheinlich nutzen PC Games Mitarbeiter einfach viel intelligentere Pc's als der Otto-Normal Bürger


----------



## slipkorn (6. Dezember 2004)

ich bin zu blöd, sorry, nicht beabsichtigte antwort


----------



## venom30 (6. Dezember 2004)

mein problem ist ich kriege diese pcg patch überhaupt nicht zum laufen! mein pc stürtzt immer ab nachdem ich versuche die datei zu öffnen oder kopieren!! kann ich es irgendwo runterladen oder kann irgendjemanden es mir per mail schicken?


----------



## Nightelf (6. Dezember 2004)

Lies mal das vorletzte Posting auf dieser Seite des Threads. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch bei dir.


----------



## Smukud (6. Dezember 2004)

Hmm...bei mir funktioniert dank der Anleitung im Forum eigentlich alles.

Nur leider gibt es andauernd ein nerviges Problem: Und zwar stürzt das Spiel ab, wenn ich mit der  Schmiedin das zweite oder dritte mal im ersten Akt spreche.

Ich komme dabei jedesmal zum Desktop mit dieser Meldung zurück:

*This application has encountered a critical error:
The file data is corrupt.
Programm: c:\diablo II\game.exe
file: d2speech.mpq
*

Hat irgendwer von euch auch dieses Problem?

=>Also irgendetwas stimmt mit dem File nicht...Vielleicht sollte ich es mit dem File von der PC Games überschreiben?  Möchte halt nur, dass ich das Spiel dann denoch weiterspielen kann...Naja ich versuchs einmal, und sichere das alte File lieder mal (d2speech.mpq)


----------



## Scr4tch (7. Dezember 2004)

Nightelf am 24.11.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 1.) Auf der "Erste Hilfe-CD" steht deutlich drauf, dass man das Spiel installieren, danach mit Patch 1.09 (und anschliessend, wenn man auch im Battle.net spielen will, Patch 1.10)  updaten und DANACH dann den PCG-Patch ausführen und die angegebenen MPQ-Dateien ersetzen soll.





			
				PCGAMES Readme schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis:
> Vor Spielbeginn bitte unbedingt folgende Dateien aus dem Installationsverzeichnis von Diablo 2 löschen.
> D2data.mpq
> D2Char.mpq
> ...




also wenn mich meine lebenslange Deutscherfahrung nicht täuscht steht da:
1. vor spielbeginn die vier dateien löschen.
2. Anschließend selbsextrahierenden Patch installeren . 
3. Danach die zwei patches installieren.

nach der anleitung frage ich mich wie du auf die ide kommst das ding von unten nach oben zu lesen um die deiner meinung nach richtige reihenfolge zu erreichen?!?


----------



## MrLoew (7. Dezember 2004)

Naja AUF der CD selber steht der richtige Weg. Bloß das es keinen interessiert was auf so einer CD steht weil es gibt ja extra die Readme Dateien .
Blöd nur wenn die Readme falsch ist lol

Achso ja so alle jubeltage sagt das Spiel "nö schmied is doof, ich stürz mal ab" *gg*
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen,dass ich nur 2 dateien getauscht habe. 
Man will ja vielelicht mal Inet zocken . 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch zu faul 15 Seiten  zu durchforsten um 10% nützliche Infos zu finden ,also kann jemand nochmal schreiben wo der Unterschied zwischen der Kaufversion und der PCG liegt?
Weil soweit ich mich erinner sieht die Kauf genauso aus,hat aber keien Sprachprobleme *g*


----------



## Smukud (7. Dezember 2004)

MrLoew am 07.12.2004 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja AUF der CD selber steht der richtige Weg. Bloß das es keinen interessiert was auf so einer CD steht weil es gibt ja extra die Readme Dateien .
> Blöd nur wenn die Readme falsch ist lol
> 
> Achso ja so alle jubeltage sagt das Spiel "nö schmied is doof, ich stürz mal ab" *gg*
> ...



Jup wie gesagt=> Habe das selbe Problem mit der Schmiedin. Habe aber deswgen auch gestern noch das file "d2speech.mpq" von der pc games mit dem   Original ausgetauscht...scheint nun zu funktionieren.

Allerdings bin ich dafür schnell aus einem Spiel im BNET geflogen. Kann aber auch nur Zufall sein.


*EDIT:* Würde  "d2speech.mpq" doch nicht austauschen...das BNET ist bei mir extrem instabil. Kann manchmal nur 2 Minuten spielen, bis ich die Verbindung verliere. Ging bevor aber noch super....

Daher: Entweder ich kann nicht mit der Schmiedin sprechen, oder ich kann nur kurz im BNET zocken...hmmmm


----------



## boricua-inc (7. Dezember 2004)

oldbastad am 05.12.2004 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür soll sich die PCGames entschuldigen?
> 
> Ja, Sie haben Mist gebaut, weil die Installation nicht so von Statten ging, wie ursprünglich abgedruckt.
> Ja, der Code ist vielleicht nicht optimal zu lesen. Aber inzwischernzeit müsste auch der Allerletzte mitbekommen haben, wie man das Spiel richtig installiert.
> ...




ähm, ich will ja nix sagen aber wenn eine zeitung etwas als beilage rausbringt, obs jetzt n spiel oder ne gartenschaufel is, dann müssen sie auch sicher gehen dass alles einwandfrei funktioniert. reagierst du auch so wenn du ein hotelzimmer mietest und dir der putz von den wänden entgegenkommt und alles unter wasser steht? "och, macht ja nix, ok sie haben halt nich den abfluss repariert, ok, sie haben nicht renoviert"
und mein protagonist by the way heißt -->   

have a nice day


----------



## Smukud (7. Dezember 2004)

Hat denn nun jemand das Selbe Problem wie ich?  

(s.o. => Absturz, wenn ich mit der Schmiedin spreche)


----------



## Nightelf (7. Dezember 2004)

Smukud am 07.12.2004 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn nun jemand das Selbe Problem wie ich?
> 
> (s.o. => Absturz, wenn ich mit der Schmiedin spreche)


Ich zwar nicht (Ich gehöre zu den Wenigen, die das Spiel schon vorher besessen haben.  ), aber in einem der vielen Threads wurde das Problem erwähnt und nachdem das Spiel korrekt installiert wurde, ging alles. Also rate ich dir: FAQ lesen (beide Seiten), Anweisungen befolgen, bei weiteren Problemen dortgenannte E-Mail-Adresse benutzen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Problembeseitigung und viel Spass beim Spielen.


----------



## Gunter (7. Dezember 2004)

Nightelf am 07.12.2004 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Smukud am 07.12.2004 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das mit der schmiedin hatte ich auch. ersetze alle vier dateien (nicht nur die 2), dann geht es.


----------



## MrLoew (7. Dezember 2004)

Also man kann sagen:
Entscheide dich was du spielen willst.
Nur online oder nur offline. beides ist mit der pcg version nicht möglich


----------



## Smukud (8. Dezember 2004)

Nightelf am 07.12.2004 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Smukud am 07.12.2004 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D2 war auch einmal in meinem Besitz, hab ich dann aber leider hergeborgt und nie wieder gesehen. Das Problem mit der  Schmiedin war natürlich nicht in der "Originial Version".

Und ich habe die FAQ gelesen und befolgt. Da ist halt eben ein grober Fehler der PC Games oder wem auch immer, unterlaufen...

Naja werde halt nicht mehr im BNET spielen.

@ Gunter: Du spielst D2  offline oder?


----------



## Neepo (9. Dezember 2004)

hi

so habe das auch so gemacht wie es alle gesagt habe nur die 2 bestimmten dateien kopieren.

so leuft eigentlich bis auf das ich ein flackern auf dem bildschierm habe und ich nicht weis wie ich es weg bekommen.

vieleicht kann mir ja einer helfen.


----------



## coolesau (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo2 von der pcg <<< big f@ rotz*

so ich habe mir heute das erste mal diese PCG gekauft und muss bedauerlicher weise sagen nie wieder ... !!!

ich sitze nun seit ca 2 std am comp und versuche dieses gammelige D2 zu zocken im single modus also offline geht es ... 

aber sobald ich ins battlenet will oder mich wo einklinken btw leiten will bootet mein pc neu also er geht einfach aus ... 

wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt patch hier dateien da etc ich hab das drecks game nun bestimmt 5 - 7 mal delled und neu installed immer wieder in ner anderen variante nun hab ich endgültig die schnautze voll ... 

habe mich hier auch nur regged um den frust loszuwerden ... 

ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man seine kunden so verarschen kann @ PCG !!!

sp mehr habe ich nicht mehr zusagen ich gehe morgen in den laden und hoffe das die mir dieses drecks zeitschrift einfach umtauschen bzw das geld zurrückgeben ... 

schönen abend noch und lasst euch nicht weiter verarschen !!!
*
SOLLTE SICH JEMAND VON DER REDaKTION ANGESPROCHEN FÜHLEN MEINE EMAIL HABT IHR JA VIELLEICHT SCHAFFT ES JA JEMAND SICH ZU MELDEN UM MIR MAL ZU ERKLÄREN WAS ICH FALSCH MACHE DENN WIE ES MEISTENS IST SAGT MAN JA IMMER DER USER SEI NICHT FÄHIG DAS PRODUKT ZUM LAUFEN ZU BRINGEN ... ODER WIE WAR DAS DOCH GLEICH IST DOCH MEISTENS EIN BENUTZER FEHLER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL JEDOCH WENN MAN DAS HIER VERFOLGT HABEN NICHT NUR ICH ODER NOCH EIN ZWEI ANDERE PROBLEME SONDERN FAST ALLE VIELLEICHT SOLLTET IHR EUCH MAL ÜBERLEGEN WIE MAN DIE ANDEREN KUNDEN ENTSCHÄDIGEN KÖNNTE ODER ABER EINFACH MAL DAS PRODUKT TESTEN BEVOR MAN ES IN MASSENZUCHT GIBT !!!!!!!! *


----------



## Neepo (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo2 von der pcg <<< big f@ rotz*

mist bei mir geht es auch nicht.

habe nur den multy player installiert und dann den 1.10 patch danach nur die D2data.mpq und D2char.mpq ersetzt.

was habe ich falsch gemacht???

fliege nach einigen min raus und habe ein stendiges flackern!!!

wäre nett wenn mir wär helfen könnte danke


----------



## Gunter (10. Dezember 2004)

Smukud am 08.12.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gunter: Du spielst D2  offline oder?


so isses... bzw mit nem kumpel im LAN.


----------



## SPM (10. Dezember 2004)

Brauche dringend Hilfe   !!!

Hab alles richtig installiert und Diablo läuft bestens

Doch nachdem ich den ersten Akt fertig habe und in den 2. weiterziehen 
möchte stürzt das Spiel ab.
Es hängt sich jedesmal bei dem Bild wo der Typ vor der Tür steht 
Dann passiert nix mehr   
Wenn ich Esc drücke kommt irgendwas von Acess Violation oder so
und das Spiel stürzt ab 

Bitte helft mir ich will weiterspielen


----------



## d2-pcg (10. Dezember 2004)

Da dies hier der aktuellste Thread zu D2 ist poste ich hier nochmal:

Ok. Installation multiplayer, alles bis auf d2sfx.mpq vom pcg-patch und dann patch 1.10. Läuft...

...Hmmh. Wenn sich wirklich Fehler auf den 3 PCG D2 CD's eingeschlichen haben dann vergleicht man sie als Redakteur mit den echten originalen und packt die Dateien die unterschiedlich sind auf die "Hilfe-CD" und fertig. Wieso also soll auf einmal d2sfx.mpg nicht überschrieben werden?...

... Weil d2sfx.mpq während der Installation verändert und größer wird! Was immer das Setupprogramm in die Datei reinschreibt fehlt natürlich wenn man die fehlerfreie originaldatei von der "Hilfe-CD" installiert. Darum lässt man sie also weg! Aber kann man das auch?...

...Nun ja, wenn in d2sfx.mpq vom Original zur PCG D2 CD nur ein paar bytes umgekippt sind (392 sind es exakt bei d2sfx.mpq) wird man das bei einer Datei die nur Soundeffekte hat wohl nicht hören solange das Inhaltsverzeichnis in der d2sfx.mpq Datei noch intakt ist. Ändert mal in einer 40MB Musik Wav Datei ein paar Bytes (aber nur hinter der RIFF Header) und versucht das zu hören! ...

...Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob d2music.mpq nicht vom selben Problem der umgekippten Bytes betroffen ist (habt ihr etwa 686B Southbridges von VIA ohne neusten 4in1 treiber und den patches von George Breese?) Oder hattet ihr keinen Platz mehr auf der Hilfe CD und darum D2 so eingestellt das die Musik beim Start auf Lautstärke 0 steht? Und was ist mit d2video.mpq? Sollten auf den ersten beiden CD's soviele Bytes umgekippt sein und auf der dritten keine? Oder kommt diese kleine Bildstörung im Introvideo genau daher das auch diese Datei beschädigt ist und Bink gegenüber Fehlern sich wie die meisten Video-Player tolerant zeigt?...

...Und was ist mit patch 1.09 auf CD 2 im patch Verzeichnis? Wieso sind selbst in der Datei 28 Bytes unterschiedlich zur "Hilfe-CD"?

Ich würde sagen ihr habt Glück gehabt das es nicht die setup.exe erwischt hat. Dann hättet ich alle 3 CD's erneuern müssen. Also "Bitte liebe PCG". Beichtet! Es kommt doch raus. Spätestens wenn ich jemanden bitte Prüfsummen aller Dateien bei einer normalgekauften Vollversion zu erstellen und mit meinen zu vergleichen!

Für die d2sfx Datei die ich dankenswerterweise ja auf der "Hilfe-CD" habe hätte ich eine Lösung. Man kopiert die D2 Installationscd in ein eigenes Verzeichnis auf Festplatte - entpackt d2sfx.mpq, d2data.mpq, und d2speech.mpq von der "Hilfe-CD" in das Verzeichnis und überschreibt die alten. Dann brennt man sich den Inhalt dieses Verzeichnis auf CD-ROM und installiert von dieser CD. Dann entpackt man noch d2char.mpq von der "Hilfe-CD" in das D2 Verzeichnis und patched auf 1.10. Läuft auch!

Gruß,
d2-pcg


----------



## StarHealer (11. Dezember 2004)

ich bin mir sicher, das ich all eure seltsamen installations und ingame Probleme irgendwie lösen kann/gar nicht haben werde.. 
was mich aber an der ausführung dieser tatsachen hindert ist:


IN MEINEM HEFT IST KEIN SERIAL KEY REINGEDRUCKT!

Weder auf, noch IN den umschlägen. Ja ich hab sogar das ganze Magazin auf die schnelle überflogen um sicherzugehen, das nicht irgend so ein Aushilfsarbeiter den Stempel mit dem Serial in seinem besoffenen Zustand nicht irgendwo andershin gepappt hat. Nix!
Wohin soll ich schreiben/kann ich mich wenden, damit auch ich nen Orig. Serial habe?
Zum Geschäft wo ichs gekauft habe, renne ich bestimmt nicht nochmal, das sind 140 Km, habe es im vorbeifahren schnell gekauft damits am Wochenende was zu lesen gibt.....


----------



## Nightelf (11. Dezember 2004)

StarHealer am 11.12.2004 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin soll ich schreiben/kann ich mich wenden, damit auch ich nen Orig. Serial habe?


FAQ lesen... Vor allem die 2. Seite, denn dort ist eine E-Mail-Adresse angegeben, die für sowas zuständig ist. 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## StarHealer (11. Dezember 2004)

ah danke..
habe nur die erste seite angeschaut, wo als erstes stand
"wo ist das serial?"
-> auf den cd taschen..


----------



## StarHealer (12. Dezember 2004)

jo....
nungut. habe zwar keine antwort auf meine mail, aber es ist ja wochenende, da kann man halt keinen support erwarten. habe von einem freund mal eben kurz den key geborgt und damit installiert. war alles problemlos, auch das patchen bis auf version 1.10.

nur der hammer kommt jetzt..... egal was ich mache, nach ein bisschen herumrennen und metzeln werde ich zu windows befördert mit einem kleinen error fensterchen "ERROR c0000000005, VIOLATING ACCESS" oder so ähnlich. geil....
dabei hab ich das spiel schon etliche male ausgeliehen und gemietet gehabt,  selber pc, selbe software, selbe treiberversionen........ nie probleme gehabt.

hab spaßeshalber noch meine alte LOD cd ausgekramt, weil das normale d2 eh unspielbar war. 1-2 min und raus ohne abspeichern.

Und was ist? lod installiert, klicke auf spielen -> "bitte cd einlegen"
hm, die liegt drin.. also mehrmals raus, laufwerk gewechselt. selbes scenario. dann mal eben den patch 1,10 extra für LOD geladen, draufgemacht, siehe da -> startet!

char erstellt, spiel gestartet, beim ladeschirm wo die tür aufgeht höre ich in der ferne ein leises "pling....." und es tut sich nix mehr.
naja, das pling kam von windows, wieder so ein feines fensterchen mit einem error drin.

defacto -> pcg 5/01 landete bei mir in der tonne.


----------



## Frankwe (12. Dezember 2004)

[Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ich kann Euch alle gut verstehen. Ich habe soeben auf meinem Rechner alles installiert und stelle fest, daß bei der Patch CD der letzte PCGPatch defekt ist. Die CD ist an der Stelle beschädigt. 

Nun toll - wenn ich die CD nun einsende, dann kann ich vermutlich im neuen Jahr Diablo spielen.

Hat einer eine Adresse, wo ich diesen Patch downloaden kann PCGPATCH-CD0105.exe oder kann irgendeiner den senden an tim1966h@freenet.de

Wäre toll

Gruß


----------



## zeugs8472 (12. Dezember 2004)

Frankwe am 12.12.2004 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> [Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> 
> ich kann Euch alle gut verstehen. Ich habe soeben auf meinem Rechner alles installiert und stelle fest, daß bei der Patch CD der letzte PCGPatch defekt ist. Die CD ist an der Stelle beschädigt.
> 
> ...


Kauft euch das Add-on (gibts mit glück schon für unter 10€) und zieht euch den patch per Bnet Dann funktioniert auch alles (zumindest bei mir hats funktioniert)[habs ausprobiert obwohl ich das game schon seit über nem jahr hab]


----------



## StarHealer (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi Frankwe,

ich würd dir den Patch gern schicken, 
wenn er nicht ausgerechnet 692 MB groß wäre


----------



## Scuta (13. Dezember 2004)

Hab gehört LoD gibt es in ner Partnerzeitschrift von PCG.
Deren Name wäre ? 

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.

cu scuta


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. Dezember 2004)

Scuta am 13.12.2004 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gehört LoD gibt es in ner Partnerzeitschrift von PCG.
> Deren Name wäre ?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.
> ...



Das wär mir neu :o Zumindest nicht in diesem Monat.


----------



## storms18 (14. Dezember 2004)

Wahhhhh.
Ich wollte jetz im i-net zocken was kommt.




Geht nicht.  


Warum geht das nicht?
Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. Dezember 2004)

storms18 am 14.12.2004 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahhhhh.
> Ich wollte jetz im i-net zocken *was kommt* .



Hab die entscheidende Frage mal markiert  Das wär schon interressant was da kommt^^


----------



## Krendil (14. Dezember 2004)

also eine ******* hat mein CD code geklaut :'( wo krige ich ein CD key her ??
kann foto machen etc. alles CDS heft dvd alles cd key .....


----------



## Slupor (14. Dezember 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.11.2004 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Snake89 am 24.11.2004 22:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUNZT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonas90de (18. Dezember 2004)

Slupor am 14.12.2004 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 24.11.2004 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei mir kommt ein CRC-Fehler, wenn ich diesen Patcher von der PCG laufen lasse  
Weiß jemand was man dagegn tun kann?
Oder kann jemand die beiden Dateien auf die es ankommt hochladen oder so?!?



  EDIT:

Jetzt gehts, mein IDE-Kabel hat net richtig im DVD-Laufwerk gesteckt...


----------



## Climhazard (19. Dezember 2004)

*Clim*

Also, ik hab die auzwechselnde Mülldaten weggelassen und einfach mal gepacht denn ansonsten findet er den bink3w.dll net und patching schlägt fehl. Zuerst den PCG patch, ... , funzt net. Den battle.net patch hab ik weggelassen, dann bei blizzard neuen Patch gedownloaded.
Das Spiel funzt jetzt, stürtzt aber in unregelmässiger Dauer immer wieder ab.
Kann mir jem. helfen, ik verzweifel langsam!

... Habs raus, .... , neues Prob., die Datei speech hat wohl nen fehler wenn man mit der Schmiedefrau spricht! 

Klappt, Tada, jetzt doch noch!


----------



## TodesWiggle (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Clim*

wundert mich bei 18 sieten posts nur, dass sich immer noch kein verantwortlicher was sagt o0 haben die angst?


----------



## Raimer45 (5. September 2007)

*Patch 1.11*

Moin....

Ich hab hier D2 von der PCG Heft-CD und LoD als Original...Installieren und Spielen klappt soweit...

Aber wenn ich mich ins Battle.net einlogge lädt er den Patch 1.11 runter und ab da geht nix mehr im B.net

Kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen und erklähren, wie ich LoD wieder Online zocken kann?  

/edit:

Ok...Patch 1.11 installiert, D2data.mpq und D2speech.mpq ausgetauscht (mit der von der Hilfe-CD), den rest nicht.
Kann jetzt zocken, aber bekomm in unregelmäßigen abständen einen Programmabsturz. -_-
Auf jedenfall scheinen D2Char und D2sfx der Grund für den "Versions-Fehler"/"CD-Key-Fehler" im B.net zu sein.

//edit: 

"Halt
line #1646
Unrecoveral internal Error 6fe2137c"


----------

